# Starting Medicated FET - Part 4



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Love and Luck to all

Amanda x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to all you 2ww's....hoping father christmas brings you a very special pressie  

Good luck to everyone else and lets hope that we all get our bfp's in 2007      

Happy Christmas


----------



## Shellybaby (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this thread and just wanted to pick your brains about a couple of things.  

I've recently failed my first IVF/ICSI and will be having FET late January.  

My clinic wanted me to have a Progesterone test so I had two, one on day 18 and one on day 21, the first came back at 2.4 and the second 3!  They told me it should be above 30.  I realise that these results are obviously low but is this abnormally low?  All they've said is that I'll need to go on HRT.  I really don't understand what it all means though?  Can low progesterone stop you from falling pregnant?  Could it be the reason it didn't work first time. 

Also I was due on today, but I have absolutely NO signs of AF coming, could this be down to Low Prog.?  The reason they tested my progesterone level is becuase occassionally I have a 26/27 day cycle rather that 28, I'm never late though and in general pretty regular.  

One more question, I only have three embryos in the feezer and they're going to defrost all three, two are 8 cell and 1 9 cell, grade 2-3.  They told me they were above average quality eggs, but reading on other sites it seems that a lot of clinics refuse to transfer grade 3!    

I'm sorry if i've blown your mind with all my questions, but I don't really like phoning my clinic. 

Shelly x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Shelly - I have no idea about your levels but I do know that progesterone is need to support a pregancy.  Once you get pregnant your body automatically produces it but with IVF they have to give you progesterone in the form of cyclogest.  HRT is basically oestrogen.  This is what you need for your lining and for your ovaries to produce eggs.  When you fall pg, your body produces more oestrogen naturally.
I normally have to go on hrt patches to help my lining get thicker.

With regards to your embryos, there is no exact science about grade of embryo and pregnancy.  Some people have low grrade embies and then fall pg whereas some people have grade 1's and don't, so who knows.

My 2nd af after a bfn usually takes its time, I think it came on day 45 in the end.  The drugs do muck your body up a bit so it might take time for it to return to normal.

Good luck with your FET.
x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls  

We're off to DH grown up son's house for the weekend so I wont be around again till Monday

Emma gutted to see your news How you doing hun?   You certainly sound very positive. 

Mackie how are doing?   I know the feeling of turning from professional woman to drugged crazy woman peeing on a stick!!  That’ll be me next week!!  Hope AF pains have now completely subsided  

Jules How you doing?    

Bendy Bird sending you     too

NVH How did your follow up appointment go?  

Shelly hiya  I’m certainly no expert but I know that you need progesterone to support a pregnancy.  I am on HRT now as part of my FET.  Don’t worry about what other people say about grades of embryos as different clinics grade them in different ways!  For some a 5 is good for some 1 is good   so you just have to go along with the advice that your clinic gives you, and if they say they are good quality well then that’s great news!!   Best of luck with your future TX

Spaykay sorry to see your news hun  

Dooleys  

Shaz  

Noodle  

Fudgy  

Hello to anyone I have missed hope you all have a great weekend    

Jobi xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

We tested this morning and got BFN. Although I knew it hadn't worked we are totally gutted.

Thank you for all your support.

Lots of luck for everyone soon to test.

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-Replied on the other thread   all the best for 2007


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Mackie

So So sorry to read your news
Take good care of yourself hun  
  

Jobi xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Mackie,

I'm so sorry, nothing I can say I know. I pop in on this thread to see how you're all doing and hoping to see flashing excitement. Thinking of you hun.

Tina xxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Mackie - I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work.  I thought you had all the right signs.  I don't test until Wednesday, I guess that your embies were older than mine.

Emma - Hope you are well and looking after yourself

Hi Tina - Nice of you to pop in & see us

Jobi - Good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you have a better nights sleep than I did at that stage.  Hope all goes well for you.

Hello to everyone else reading this thread

Well I am tearing my hair out on this 2ww, it has been worse than last time.  I had some light brown discharge first thing Sat morning along with cramps on & off all day, same thing Sunday and cramps have gone today but still got a little discharge this morning.  I think day 10 dpt is quite late for implantation isn't it?  
I am not off work until Wednesday so daren't test until then.  If AF arrives, then I won't have to.  Wish I knew if it was good or bad news.  Because neither of the embies had divided before they were transferred, there isn't much hope - but I'm hoping to beat the odds and get my miracle baby.  How long left? STILL ABOUT 39 HOURS

A going crazy Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Jules your sooooo good i would of tested by now   you never know honey implantation bleeding can start anytime and some women getting spotting earlier and go on to get  a BFP so try to stay


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to say hello to you all, I hope you are all ok?

Emma & mackie ~ I'm so sorry to read your sad news, I have been checking in on you all to see how you were both doing! I hope 2007 is a better year for all of us      

Are you all ready for Crimbo then next week? Its come around so quickly hasn't it? I cant believe its nearly here!

I wish you all lots of luck, with present & future tx's & hope we all get our dreams come true very soon xxx

lots of love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck Jules  ,

I'll be popping in again to see how you're doing!!!!!!

Tx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

sorry i havent been around for a while mackie hunny ive just read your post and im so sorry hun 

hope you get that much deserved bfp in 2007  

emma - how are you doing hun have you any plans for the furture  

jobi - how is your tx going have you had et yet 

jules - not long now 

hello and goodluck to everyone else and wishing you all a very merry christmas ( dont eat too many mince pies )


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Jules ~ Good luck for today x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck lady     

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a really quick posting – can’t face sitting at the computer for too long but we have good news….

Things went VERY well yesterday - the first 2 embryos out the freezer survived - they were both 1 cell at freezing and they had divided to 4 and 5 cells, both Grade 1 - feel so blessed.  Just taking things easy today - so far today Steve has bought me breakfast and lunch in bed - I'm sure it'll wear thin soon though!!   So knicker watch begins...........................

I will catch up on everyone’s news later in the week – sorry this is a “Me” posting

A happy Jobi xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi All

This thread seems to have lost its luck - its a BFN for me too!!!  I couldn't sleep and we tested at 4.20am.  I feel down but not as bad as last time.  At least I had a definite result.  Feel lucky in one way - D/H went to the hospital to tell them the news and see if the follow up appt could be made for any sooner and an appt had just come free - 8 Jan!!!!  So don't feel the next time is so far away now.

Had today off work - but got to go back tomorrow. D/H took me for some retail therapy, some lunch and a film this afternoon (The Holiday) so its been an okay day.  Kept busy and I intend to enjoy Christmas to the full - drink lots and eat lots.

Jobi - Its over to you now.  May the luck pass back to you!

Hi to everyone else

Jules x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello to you all, 

Jules ~ I'm sorry it was bad news for you hunni, seems like alot of us got some bad results this time round xx  I hope & wish for some positive vibes in the new year for us all hunni, thinking of you xxx

Hello to everyone else, love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-really sorry but glad you can look forward..i have got the holiday on a dodgy dvd so going to watch that over crimbo cant wait  

Noodle -Hope your ok and looking forward to xmas  

Jobi-Good luck to you honey for testing   

Hello to fudgey and Mackie

Well i have booked an appt with a m/c clinic in harley street for the beginning of jan so hopefully he will test me to nk cells as there is something in my head about these killer cells and im thinking i may have them so we will see ...very expensive but hopefully worth it


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Jules ~ I am so sorry to hear your news.  Good luck with your app.

Emma ~ I can understand you wanting the tests done.  We had every test available after my m/c ~ 10 lots of blood were taken in one go and they wondered why I passed out!! DF had tests too - everything was ok but it put our minds at rest. Good luck with the app.

Noodle ~ how are you?

Jobi ~ are you going laa laa yet?

We have a follow up on the 5th Jan, could have gone tomorrow but we both feel it is too soon.  This has hit us both very hard, but up until a couple of days before we tested I am sure things were going well.  I have been through this enough times to know what is good and bad and i have been pregnant 3 times before, and all the 'feelings' just suddenly stopped about day 9.  I had the same last time at day5 and the clinic said that would be when they would start to implant or not but this later.  The clinic think implantation did start but stopped for what ever reason. And that's the bit they can't control! So feeling pretty poo at the mo but we will try again but are going to a different hospital.  Any recommendation would be appreciated.

Sorry for the winge

xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules, I'm so sorry. This tread is driving me mad. Thinking of you and your husband. 
Txx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Finally managed to get myself back in front of the computer - 2ww boredom has started to set in today - and DH is out at his work xmas dinner tonight so just the dog and a microwave lasagne for company tonight!

Jules gutted to hear your news, but good that you have a follow asap.  Try and enjoy Xmas as much as you can at this tough time.  Take care of yourself  

Mackie What a tough time for you too hun, don’t know what to say   but let’s hope you can find some answers at your follow up.  I’m not going laa laa yet!  Just very bored.

Emma I’m glad you’ve booked the appointment – at the very least it will set your mind at rest.  And IF there is something wrong then they will be able to sort it out for you.  In the meantime I hope you’ll be having a glass of wine for me over Christmas!  

Nicky  
Tina  
Fudgy  
NVH  

Hello to everyone else I've missed    

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mackie-I have had all the immune bloods taken the only one im having taken now is nk cells it maybe worth you getting this done as it sounds like your embies were trying to implant ...that is sometimes a sign of killer cells where your body rejects the embryos...the same thing when your pg the body starts to reject the baby but there are sooooo many killer cells so they will test you for each one but its expensive  

Jobi-How are you doing


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to stop by and say a Very Happy Christmas to each and every one of you and your families.  Enjoy Christmas and forget the stresses of IVF.  May next year bring everyone what they want the most.

We are off to Hampshire to my parents house tomorrow after work and will be back around then 27th, so will eagerly awaiting Job's news!!!  Good Luck 

I intend to have lots of mulled wine, forget whats just happened and have some fun!!

Wishing you all the same - ENJOY

Take care and look after yourselves over this seasonal break!!    

Thank you all for your support  

Bye for now

Jules x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma Hi Hun!  Going slowly round the bend already - out of boredom mainly,  Gonna watch Bruce Almighty on BBC1 tonight - bet it is a rubbish movie but anything will do tonight!

Jules Have a wonderful break away - and make sure you have a VERY LARGE glass of mulled wine for me   (It won't feel like Christmas for me without mulled wine this year)

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All

Jules -Really sorry but glad your looking forward to next year   enjoy your break honey 

Jobi-All the best for test day my sweet 

And everyone else have a happy xmas and lets hope 2007 brings us the pitter patter of tiny feet


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just poping on the thread to wish you all a wonderful restful christmas










thinking of you all even thou i don't post here now, i so hope 2007 will be a record year of BFP's and babies being born !








Eat, drink and be merry ! my wonderful fertility friends


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Sara

You are a wonderful woman and a fantastic FF  

Hope you and DH have a fabulous Christmas - may 2007 bring you all your dreams, whatever they maybe 

Jobi xx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well my family have now arrived so doubt I'll be about in the next day or two 

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas

Jobi   xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

wishing you lots & lots of luck Jobi really hope your be posting really good news in 9 days !!! 

Don't over do it with family let them run round you remember PUPO !!  

Sara xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

HAPPY XMAS LADIES AND HOPE WE ALL GET STICKY BFPS IN 2007

       

Lots of love and luck for 2007
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Just popped in to wish you all a Merry Christmas & a Happy new year!!

Lets hope 2007 will bring us all our long awaited dreams come true   

I hope you all enjoy your Christmas holidays,

Look forward to chatting to you all after Christmas

love to you all
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas - Santa was very generous and bought me loads of beautiful presssies.

Nothing to report on the 2ww situation!!

Love to all

Jobi   xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

just popped on to wish everyone a very happy new year and hope 2007 brings lots of babies for all of us 

jobi hun goodluck and you will be the one to get the ball rolling       

hello to everyone else hope you had a good christmas


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls    

How we all doing?

I've had a right old day today - this is Day 10 for me and last time I bled on the morning of Day 10 so I've been on major knicker watch today, but SO FAR SO GOOD!!!!
I did get some very mild AF pains earlier whilst out shopping (DH was doing all the carrying of shopping bags though!!)  but I had a lie down when I got back and they have gone now thank god, and i know loads of girls get AF pains and still get BFP
If I can get to tomorrow without bleeding I will be so so happy.
Decided I will test New Year's Day (that is only 1 day early!)

Hope everyone else is well

Jobi    xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Sorry to butt in , i just wondered if anyone was doing a FET begining in Jan ? I am starting to DR for a medicated FET on New Years Eve .
Good luck to those of you on the  
Freespirit
x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

May I join you?  I am just waiting for af to arrive before I can start taking the pill.  We are hoping to go for a medicated FET around the end of Jan.  Freespirit - H, I think I might have chatted to you in the summer.  What sort of regime are you on?  This will be my first FET so its all new to me.

Good luck with your test on New Years day Jobi, what an amazing way to start the year if you get your BFP      

   to all and I look forward to getting to know you in the New Year.  Lets hope next year will be our year  

Lesley x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi to Freespirit and Lesley   

Great to have you with us!  Good luck with your TX  

Jobi   xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Just wanted to pop on to wish Jobi all the luck in the world for testing   

And hello to Free who was my cycle buddie on the sunflowers thread good luck to you too


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to say hello to you all, I hope you all had a good xmas?

Freespirit & Lesley ~ I will be starting a medicated FET cycle In January, I am waiting for af to show, which will be sometime around the 21st - 25th then I start injections on cd2! so looks like we could all be cycling together xx

emma ~ How you doing hunni? Hope you are ok?

Hi to fudgey & the rest of you girls

lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Noodle-Good to see your starting in jan..im having a natural this time as i cant take all those drugs again   so when my a/f starts probablt 2nd week in jan will be scanned from cd2 then regularly from cd10 onwards they will then give me Progynova from just before ovulation and botty bullets then my embies go back a few days after ovulation...thought that was pretty good as no pee sticks for me they just monitor from scans and bloods  

Lets hope this brings us all 2007 BFP'S


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ,
Thanks for the welcome ladies  

Jobi , wishing you oodles of   for a BFP !!

Bezagirl , i start stabbing Buseralin on day 21 of my cycle , the   should appear as normal after that . Day 7 of the next cycle i have a down regulation scan . Once DR has been confirmed i start taking Oestradiol Valerate ( Progynova ) , i think i have to keep that up for aprox 15 days , with ET being aprox day 17 . Still trying to get my head around it TBH . I have done FET twice before , but on a natural cycle , but now my clinic has changed to only doing medicated cycles - i don't really know why .

Lets hope 2007 is THE year for us 

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

hope you are all ok i just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year and goodluck with all the babymaking  

jobi goodluck for tomorrow hun im keeping everything crossed for you       

hello to everyone else


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG – I can’t believe it – I caved in and did a test this morning

  

The blue line came up straight away and was as dark as the control line – I guess I’m pregnant!!!

A VERY HAPPY Jobi xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! what a start to 2007!!! Well done

Happy pregnancy,

Tina xx

wishing all of you a very happy and hopeful new year..........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi-Well done babe what a fantasti 2007 you will have many congrats honey


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the welcomes

Jobi - Congratulations, that is such wonderful news what a way to start 2007. You must be over the moon.  Can I ask did you do a medicated FET?

Freespirit - I think there is more evidence to suggest medicated FET's have slightly better results.  Good luck with your tx.  I too am going for medicated, my clinic the Lister don't usually go for med FET but I thought it would help me psychologically   if that makes sense 

Emma - I think we chatted in the summer too on the 2ww board.  I am sorry to hear that you are having to go through this again, life is so cruel.  

Nicky - Its always good if a few of us are going through it at the same time.  Fingers crossed it will work for all of us x

Happy New Year to everyone

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Jobi OMG      Congratulations sweetheart your gonna be a mummy


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

THANKYOU for all your congrats - lets hope I've started the ball rolling for lots of 2007 BFPs!!!

Lesley Yes I did do Medicated FET - I downregged on buserlin, then HRT (progynova) and cyclogest since ET

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi Congrats Again honey...no drinking tonight lady  

Bezagirl-Yes i remember you lets hope this time you get a BFP  

*HAPPY 2007 LADIES *​


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done jobi  

just seen your post i had a good feeling about you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

happy new year everyone


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE

May 2007 bring us all our dreams

Jobi xx​


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Girls I can hardly believe this
I had my blood test today - 14 days post transfer and my HCG was 928

TWINS? ? ? ? ? ? GULP!!!

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jobi think they maybe two   with my last pg with twins mine were 288 day 14   could even be 3


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

GULP!!! (again)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love your ticker


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Em - I just did that ticker!! (and i keep looking at it and i want to cry with joy)
I never thought I would ever get to do a ticker like that - every dark day and tear was worth this moment
I know there is such a long way to go but I have never been pregnant before and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh jobi well enjoy it honey   cant wait to hear if there is 1,2 or 3 in there


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Jobi - Thats fantastic news, well done   I am doing pretty much the same as you except for syneral and steroids - I so hope your luck rubs off on us all x

Freespirit - hope the jabs are going well.  

Emma - I can understand why you want to do a natural cycle - these meds send you   don't they?

Well I am waiting for my af to arrive, I'm on day 38 today - I did do a pg test just in case and it wasn't to be     I have never been so keen on her to arrive!  I am so wanting to start the next round - come on af!

Happy New Year everyone

Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
First off Jobi , i think your gonna have double delights with figures like those   
I am doing the same regime as you so i too really hope your luck rubs off on us .

Bezagirl , day 38  she never show when you want her to does she  heres a AF dance , hope it helps !!
[fly]      [/fly]

As for me , jabs are going ok so far , just wish i could get rid of this blummin cold !!

love n hugs 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all

Jobi~ Congrats hunni on your    Thats fantastic news, hope you have started a good trend on this board  

Well as for me I am now on countdown for af to show then I can start with the jabs for another FET cycle    I'm really nervous though as you can all imagine! Has anyone started d/r yet for FET? Sorry I'm a bit behind with all the posts  

Anyway I'll catch up with you all soon, take care everyone & good luck to those who have started tx again & good luck to anyone who is in the middle of any tx!!      
     

lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nicky-  with this fet im not d/r hun sorry im having natural as i only have 2 frosties left and if they dont thaw well at least i havent gone through the horrible s/e   plus if it doesnt work i can go straight onto a fresh ivf cycle  

Bezagirl-I know the s/e   are awful   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone ana a Very Happy New Year to you all.  Sorry haven't been online for a few days but did check to see to see how Job got on and what a fantastic start for her to 2007.  Congratulations Jobi and possibly twins eh!!!
We eargerly await more news!

Emma - Good luck for this time!

Me - Well I had a great Christmas and New Year.  saw my neice and nephew who I haven't seen for a few years.  Spent 4 days with my parents and the rest of the family, then it was fairly quiet for New Year.  D/H spoilt me (he's really good to me) and after all the presents were over, he came down with a wrapped box just before Xmas lunch.  He said this is for you because of what you've been through this year and the disappointments and because you've been so brave.  It bought a tear to my eye as you can imagine and he had bought me this white gold and diamond and black onyx heart shaped necklace that I had seen & loved earlier in the year!!

I have a follow up appointment on Monday.  We don't have any frosties left so its another fresh cycle for me and probably my last, so i hope there are some frosties to use just incase.  My age is against me now and we don't want to use donor eggs/sperm - so we have said that this will be the last one.  I'd love to do another but will have to see how finances & emotions are.

Good luuck to everyone for this year and I hope it brings you all what you want & deserve the most.

Jules x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Just a very quick pre work post to answer noodle


noodle said:


> Has anyone started d/r yet for FET?


I'm on day 4 of DR on Buseralin , and the vivid bizare dreams have started - oh the joys of it all  .
More later ,
Love
Freespirit 
x x x


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly Jobi ~ fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you and possibly twins? or triplets, quads even   Enjoy every second.

And secondly Happy New Year to you all, I hope all your dreams come true.

Personally I am glad it's all over and we are back to normality! (Bah humbug!!) We didn't have a brill Christmas, New Year was better and we are positive for 2007. 9 months saturday is our wedding which i am sssooooo excited about.  We have a follow up tomorrow and are staying with this clinic for the next 12 months and then if no joy will go to ARGC. So plan of action is natural FET April time and go from there.  I don't mind being a pregnant bride (I don't think anyone else would either  ) but I don't want to late it the process so that's why we are waiting a few months. It had taken us so long to book the wedding because of tx neither of us want to put it on hold again.  DF is taking me skiing at end of Feb for my birthday, bless him.

Lots of love to you all


Mac x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

May I join you? 

Is the d/regging afftecting anyone else badly? At the moment I am going from being a b*tch from hell one moment to being in floods of tears the next. I got my E2 results back today and they came in at 0 - so hopefully the hormones are to blame - last time the result was 99 and I was perfectly normal!! I have not been on burselin as I am having de tx in Spain. Overthere you just have a one off injection that takes 2 weeks to kick in (much easier I think) - but the side effects this time have been major!!

I fly out to Spain on the 22nd for fet on the 25th. Any cycle buddies out there?

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I'm back on here again!!!

I phoned the hospital today and we have been accepted to start FET again! Our appointment is on the 24th Jan so all the injections start again!
The hospital now say that it was possibly a 'missed' miscarriage or chemical pegnancy that I had so we are ok to start again. I am very apprehensive this time round and feel quite negative but we will see what happens........


Sara x


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I'm due to start a Medicated FET at the end of January and wondered if you minded me joining this discussion?

Best Wishes 

Sarah


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

hope everyone is ok it seems there is a lot treatment going on at the moment and a few old faces 

have returned hello to mackie noodle sara and emma  

and hello to all the new ladies   you will get a lot of support here so much so i cant keep away and im not even 

doing a fet so goodluck with all your treatments for the new year


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

To all the new ladies hello.Starting Med FET on the 10th Jan.Good luck and look forward to chatting with you all.  

Fudgeyfu you are always welcome on any FF post and you shouldnt keep away anyway.  

I havent posted here since 5th Dec 06 so here is a SHAZ dance         to all the ladies doing or getting ready to do mFET.Thinking of you all go 2007  

Shaz xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hi to fudgey and shaz   hope your both well  

Do you like my new pic


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 

how are you doing hun hope you dont mind me saying but boy have you changed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dyed my hair blonde and bought a pink tracky   do you like my new look


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

emma its really nice


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma - yeah but no but yeah but no but yeah but no but yeah it's a cool new look ........... You remind me of someone   

Freespirit - Your lovely AF dance did the trick thanks and I am now day 4 of the horrible pill.  This time (touch wood) I've not been so bad - last time I had it I turned into a wicked witch  .  How are you doing gabbing and stabbing 

Chickety - Where abouts are you in your TX?

Sara M - Sorry you had a missed m/c, its so unfair.  Let hope the next lot of TX works

Helen - How are you feeling now?  These meds do all sorts of horrible things to our moods    Only a few more weeks before you leave for Spain.  Good luck with your TX   

Jules - How did you get on with your follow up appointment?  

Shaz - 3 more days to go wow - good luck.  Thanks for the dance  

Fudgey - I agree with Shaz, you can come and go as much as you like, thats what this site is for.  

Now then girls I have a question for you.  Although I have had 2 fresh cycles, my emotions get so tied up I forget simple things.  I cant remember when I have to go for my base line scan.  Is it on the last day of the pill before I start sniffing?

Thanks 
Love Lesley x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am going to start DR today for our second FET. Fingers crossed this will be the one that works.

Looking forward to speaking to you all. 

Mary


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Fudgey and Bezagirl glad you like my pic    
Bezagirl-Not sure i have never sniffed before, i know with my medicated fet i started jabbing then 7-10 days my a/f came then day 14 i had a b/l scan then onto the proynova   give them a call tomorrow


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Emma - Thanks will ring them tomorrow.  How did you get on at your appointment?

Lesley x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Hun

Appt was fine thanks   he took some bloods for nk cells and also some more clotting bloods and go back in 2 wks for the results...i hope some of them come back positive


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,

Emma , i hope you get good news from the blood tests , you know i had some level one bloods done and resigned myself to the fact that even if they find something that means they can tweek your protocol to get a hopefully fab result  

Bezagirl , i'm sorry i can't help with your question either , this is the first time i've done a medicated FET and i am stabbing rather than sniffing . I am now waiting for the ol   to show any time now , then 7 days later i go for my DR scan , then i can start my proynova . I'm glad the dance worked for you  

Hello   MG , hopefully Jobi has set a good trend for BFP on this thread , and its 2007 , lucky 7 and all that , so welcome aboard !

Jobi , i hope you are doing ok , you little trendsetter you   do you know when your scan will be ?

I'm doing ok so far , as i've said before just encountering the strange dreams , so far i am managing to keep all moods under control  

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Emma - Glad your appointment went well and that they are looking into reasons why things haven't worked out for you.  I had some bloods taken.  I had some taken after this failed attempt as we went to blasts and were given a 70% chance and still BFN.  My cytotoxicity came back slightly raised.  Stupid as it may seem I am actually glad something showed so they can do something about it now.   

Freespirit - Thanks, I'll call them tomorrow find out.  The nurse at the satelite clinic in Brighton has left now and I haven't been told where else to go (apparently one in Hove) so hopefully will find out that too tomorrow.

Lesley x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome freespirit. I hope some of the luck from this thread is catching.

Mary


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone - It's been quiet today  

Mary - Hello I agree lets hope this is a lucky thread.  Good luck with your tx.

Freespirit - A little af dance to help you along               - hope it helps!

I booked my baseline scan today for the 17th.  I'm really excited now and if I'm honest a little bit scared.
We are off to Budapest tomorrow for a few days, we are staying in a spa, so will catch up with you when I get back.  Good luck and   to everyone.

Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Bezagirl , hope she shows up soon !!
Hope you have a fab time in Budapest , enjoy and relax


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Sorry, haven't been online for a while.  Inbetween treatment, so have been checking what everyone is up to but nothing much to report.  I had my follow up appt yesterday and have a signed consent form for another ICSI cycle.  Have set up dates today and we start again on my Feb period, so am really pleased as I thought we would have to wait for ages.  I plan to take some unpaid leave (approx 5 weeks from stimming to test date) so that I just don't have to worry about work at all.  Its been half agreed but need the site HR Manager to sign it off.  This will be our last full cycle, so I want to give it all my attention and nothing else.

So I guess I will move to the cycle buddie site and the ICSI site but would like to keep in touch with everyone as you've all been a great support at needed & trying times!

Hope everyone is well and I wish you all the very best of luck for this year.

Jules x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Still no AF  , i so hate it when you want her to come and she messes you around


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone  

freespirit sending you a AF dance        

emma 74 loving the new look  

Jobi any news on how many you are carrying yet  

mg79 Welcome to the site I hope the luck catches all of us  

fudgeyfu Hope you are well  

Hi to everyone else  

Shaz xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just popped on to say hello hope everyone is doing well   and goodluck whatever 

stage you are at


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

YAY the   is here    
I can now phone the clinic and arrange my baseline scan for 7 days time


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Freespirit - So pleased AF has showed, typical when you want it to happen she always comes late.  Have you booked your scan?

We had a fantastic time away in Budapest.  Lots of walking, lots of swimming and best part of all, lots of massages!  Woke up this morning thinking mmmm what shall we do today - then realised I'm home and have to go to work - oh well never mind!  

Hope everyone else is ok. 
BBL
Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Its _very_ quiet on this thread , just wondering if i'm alone in doing a medicated FET this month ?
I have my baseline scan on Thursday , then should have transfer aprox 15 days after that .
Freespirit
x x x

Ah typical , just as i was going to post my post , someone posted 
Hi Bezagirl - thought i'd been deserted and was on my lonesome 
Glad you had a fabby time away !
Can you refresh me where you are / what your doing etc ?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

sorry I haven't posted on here for a while, I have been posting on other threads!!

Freespirit ~ How you doing hunni? Glad the witch decided to rear her ugly head, means you can now move on with things!! I am waiting for af to show so I can get started with d/r , hopefully it will arrive sometime next week, then I start stabbing from cd2, so not long to go now  

hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok?

love noodle (nicky) xxxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Freespirit - Sorry about this morning, I beat you to it, its so annoying when that happens    Glad you have your scan booked - you really are on a roll now, its exciting    Good luck    I'm on the pill at the mo but have my scan booked for Wednesday to see if I can start sniffing.

Nicky - Hi, a little AF dance for you           Hope she arrives soon.  I see your from Eastbourne, I'm not too far from you, I live in Lewes 

Hi to everyone else

Lesley x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Freespirit I have my scan next wednesday transfer a couple of days after that so we could be 2ww together

Hi to emma74 and mg79 hope you are well 

Shaz xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

just popped on to say hello  

hope all your cycles are going according to plan and hello to all the in betweenies


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Lesley ~ wow hunni you are not that far away at all!! Thanks for the AF dance, hope it works  

Shaz ~ Good luck with the scan hunni, let us know how it all goes xx

Fudgey ~ hey hun, nice to see you again, hope all is going well with you?? catch up with you soon hopefully xx

Em ~ Hows things with you hunni? doing ok I hope? xx

hello to everyone else, catch up with you all soon

noodle xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Noodle - any news on af?

Freespirit - how are you getting on?

Fudgey - Hi

Shaz - it's good that you have Freespirit as your cycle buddy, especially on the 2ww!

I went for my scan today and so I can stop the pill on Friday and start sniffing - Getting closer.  I have another scan booked for next Wednesday.  Does anyone know when I have to start taking HRT - forgot to ask  

Hope you are all having a good day.

Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Girls,

How are we all doing today?

Lesley ~ No sign of my af just yet, but could well be on her way    catch up with you soon hunni xx

noodle (nicky) xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

hi girls

I just thought I would quickly introduce myself as am (hopefully) having medicated FET this month. I fly out to Spain on Monday and ET should be on Thursday.

I only have two snow babies so I am a bit worried that the will not survive the thaw.

Good luck to you all.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Helen  

Welcome Goodluck for Thursday     we could be having ET same day or pretty close.Fingers xx your  thaw. sending you  

Noodle AF dance for you            

Hi Fudgey  

Sorry Bezagirl cant help with HRT question  

Shaz xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ladies ,
I had my baseline scan today , and i am now , as it were 'turned off' . I have to continue with the buseralin , and start the progynova on Sunday . I am expecting ET to be 4th / 5th Feb .
Shaz , what date do you think your transfer will be hunni ?
Hope your all doing ok 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm about to start fet around the 4th feb, been to see my gp today to see if he will let me have the drugs for free (worth a try as we are going private cause NHS in our area has no funding at the moment), its not looking good cause he said all the fertility drugs are now prescribed by the hospital and it would stick out like a sore thumb if he let me have them   Never mind, we'll just have to pay.

If anyone can give me any tips on fet it would be gratefully accepted. I have had a failed IVF, but this is new to me.

Speak soon
Sharon x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Nikki - naughty AF!  Come on AF          

Freespirit - Wow you are full steam ahead now - good luck.  Do you have to give yourself a trigger injection to ovulate?

Helen - Hi, good luck for your trip out to Spain.  Sending your frosties unfreeze safely vibes  

Shaz - What meds are you having for FET?  Roll on next Thursday  

Sharon - Sorry your GP wont prescribe you any of the drugs.  There are places you can buy drugs cheaper - I think they are listed on here somewhere, why don't you try a search?  Good luck with everything.  This is my first time too so am grateful for any advice or tips  

I start sniffing tonight so getting closer.  Had a lovely day today.  I went to acupuncture and have had my hair cut.  I was supposed to do some housework but I'm not sure where the time has gone - never mind there is always tomorrow  

Have a good weekend everyone
Love Lesley x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Shaz - always good to have a cycle buddy    Not long now......


Helen
xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi girls  

freespirit waiting waiting   ET could be thursday,friday,sat,sun or mon will know more after scan wed.  

Bezagirl taking progy 12mg,folic acid,vit c and pineapple juice.start utrogesten thursday.  

Helen love having a cycle buddy,did 2ww diary last time round but this time I think I will give it a miss.Found i was looking into every symptom and sign, just going to go with the flow  

Good luck everyone Shaz xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How we all doing tonight then?

Just to let you all know that AF has officially reared herself    So I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for my first stabbing to kick off this cycle   ....

Sharon ~ RE: drugs on nhs prescription, My doctor prescribed me the cyclogest pessaries & the progynova tablets on nhs script so it is possible! Go back & ask again, I have mine sitting in the car ready to get!! its just the injections they cant prescribe.... good luck with you tx anyway, its a piece of cake compared to the full IVF cycle xx

Thanks to those who done the AF dance for me, it seemed to work wonders, especially as mine have been all over the place lately & it was a shock for it to arrive on cd32 as its normally cd36 onwards  

Take care all, lots of love
nicky xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the advise Noodle, i think it was burselin (think thats how you spell it   ) that the cons wanted him to get for me, I've got pessaries left from last time, what are the progynova tablets for ??
Sorry, all new to me.

Good luck to everyone with ec, et, stabbing etc...........

Sharon x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sharon ~ the progynova tablets are to thicken up your womb lining hunni, you start them after you have had your baseline scan xx

noodle x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I thought thats what the pessaries were for  But didnt start them till after et.
I know i sound   but i need to read up a bit more on FET, they didnt offer me progynova before.

Sharon


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sharon ~ sorry hun you dont have the progynova with ivf, its just with FET xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

So many drugs, so little time  
Will get the hang of all the tx soon (well lets hope not   )

Thanks
Sharon xx

P.S you must come in the chat room some time - its a good laugh x

Blowing some bubbles aswell - thanks x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Girls ~ whats happening here?? Is no one posting in here anymore then??

noodle xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, I'm still here Noodle   It's so quiet, where is everyone  

Hope you are all ok 

Shabba - I know what you mean about the meds - so confusing

Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm still here too !!!
I started the proynova on sunday , and my next trip to the clinic is on 1st Feb .
Your right ladies theres not much   on here , TBH i thought you must all be nattering on the cycle buddies threads  and i was just floating around on me lonesome .


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh phew, thank god there's still people around, I have been trying to post in the cycle buddies thread, but there are far too many girls in there to keep up with    I get so confused with everyone's tx & stages. 

As for me, I have been off work sick today    not really been feeling that great for the past few days, been feeling a touch of nausea   Dont know whats wrong with me really & I can't even blame the jabs as it all started before the injections!! Maybe its a virus? who knows? All I know is that I feel terrible........

I am day 3 of my jabs now, & all seems to be going ok. No s/e just yet, maybe I'll be lucky & not get any at all    I have baseline booked for 5th Feb.

free ~ So your next scan is the 1st Feb? That means your transfer could be anything from 5th onwards then? xx

Lesley ~ How many days you been sniffing now? & what you sniffing? Is it synarel? Any side effects yet? Whens your baseline? Sorry for all the questions hunni, just thought I'd get them all out in one go   

Hope to chat with you all soon, take care
nicky (noodle) xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Right lets get some propper nattering going ladies .
How about we make our own list ( like the cycle buddies )of what we are doing and where we are up to ?
We can ammend it ourselfs , by quoting and modifying , that way we all know where we are .
If it's ok , i'll kick off ................

*Freespirit* *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb * 
Who's next 

noodle i hope you are feeling better soon . I think  Its a fact the stress of TX can sometimes wear you down a bit hun , so sending you a


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Free ~ Thanks for the hug hunni, I'm sure I will get rid of it soon, whatever it is 

Noodle

day 3 of Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB

xxxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Right this may sound thick but I just tried to type my name in purple but it didn't work    How do you do it??

noodle xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb *

*Noodle  * *, day 3 of Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

Noodle , you type what you want to type , then highlight it , then go to change colour and pick your colouer . Then just click preview to check it looks how you want it to


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi girls - have you gone for your tea 

Noodle - no side effects yet apart from forgetfulness.  Sorry your feeling poorly, sending you get well vibes  

Great idea Freespirit about a list.

Right here goes:

Day 3 of Synarel, baseline scan 24th Jan then start Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest.  Have no idea of ET.  Will find out on 24th.  Came off pill on Friday and no af yet, let hope she arrives soon. 

Freespirit can you do the honors please - I don't mind what colour  

Thanks Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

freespirit. said:


> *Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb *
> 
> *Noodle  * *, day 3 of Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I am still around but have been hit by this dreaded flu / virus thing - its been awful

Anyway I go to the hospital on Wednesday to start FET again!

Quick question - Noodle, why do you start injections when AF arrives whereas I go about a week before I am due? Sorry if I sound thick.   Never really thought about it before

I will keep on top of posting I promise 

Sara


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies  

SHAZ, on progynova,next scan 24th Jan, start Utrogesten 25th,ET around 29th.

Bezagirl hope AF arrives soon.  

Noodle hope you are feeling better  

Hi Shabba  

Shaz xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

freespirit. said:


> *Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb *
> 
> *Noodle  * *, day 3 of Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*
> 
> ...


This is more like it isn't it ladies , we know where we are now and have a bit more  going on 

Bezagirl , heres an AF dance for you 
[fly]           [/fly]

right must get off to work now , 
Laters ladies
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls, 

Freespirit ~  what a lovely job you have done with the lists, now we all know where we are  Still feeling a bit off colour today, so I decided to stay home, just until I feel 100%

Lesley ~ 
Hows the stabbing going hunni bun? I was thinking, you are having your baseline done early? 24th isn't it? Mine isn't til 5th Feb, or is mine just late  

Sara m ~
Hiya hunni, hows you? good to see you will be joining us all with another FET cycle... I have to start my injections on cd2 as I have pcos & my af's are all over the place, so they don't really know when cd21 will be for me!! So its just easy for them to start me at the beginning......

hello to everyone else, hope you are all well
love noods xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*AF Dance For Lesley *_

                    

Hope this helps hunni


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Noodle - Loving the dance   Hope it works for you Lesley.
Sorry to hear you're still feeling ill a big   to make you feel better.

Well, I rang the clinic today to tell them that my gp hasnt called me back ref the drugs (hoping he would supply them so i didnt have to pay for that part of the tx), so it looks like its a no   never mind, its not too much money this time.
Waiting for a call back, so i can go and pick up drugs, should start 4th feb   

Hiya Shaz, hope you are well x
and hi to everyone else, good luck with the jabs etc ......
Sharon x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello ladies

Wow thanks for the af dance, bring it on  

Noodle - My clinic uses the pill with some people as part of d/r.  I too have PCO and my cycles are really long so the pill helps to shorten them.  Sniffing going well although taste is horrible    Glad your feeling better today  

Free - How was work?  Thanks for doing the list it really does help to know where everyone is in their cycle.  How are you doing?

Sharon - Shame your GP wouldn't prescribe any of the drugs    Not long till you start.

Shaz -  Wow looks like your way ahead of all of us.  How are you feeling on the progynova?  What's the  Utrogesten for? 

Sara - Good luck for tomorrow.  Sounds like a few of us are having a trip to the clinic for scans etc so will have a lot of   to do!

Well my af still hasn't arrived properly have been spotting all through the pill so who knows.  I hope your lovely dances work - I sure do appreciate them  

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ladies ,
Well glad the list helps you as much as is does me  
Today i'm not feeling so great either , i've finished work and developed a right headache   i've used the forehead but its still there so an early night for me with the hot water bottle i think .

Sharon ,   your GP sounds like mine , he won't persribe anything either - what a rotter i mean weve all paid our bloody taxes havent we !!

Noodle , are you feeling any better ? I hope so   I think you did right to stay home if your not feeling 100% , after all you have to be fit and rareing to go when you get your babies back with you .

If anyone else wants anything / anyone added to the list just let me know   Sara , Shabba  

Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Bezagirl 
Good luck 
with your scan 
tomorrow   *​        ​


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Awww thanks Freespirit, what a lovely surprise    Sorry your not feeling too good either, headaches are horrible.  Someone from work bought me back some tiger balm and I swear by it.  Now go put your feet up, take it easy and have a nice early night.  Look after yourself  
Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

*Lesley ~ * Good luck tomorrow hunni, hopefully you will get a date for ET!! xx

*Freespirit ~ * When you do the list again hunni, can you try my name in _*"pink"*_ please xxx

Well as for me I'm back to work tomorrow, guess I better show my face 
My doctor prescribed me progynova & cyclogest on NHS script, if thats any help to anyone 

Well I will catch up with you all soon, take care all
noodle xxxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

just had endo scan only 6.0   which Im not to happy about last TX it was 8-9.

Bezagirl doing ok on the progynova feeling a bit sick on and off.Utrogestan is a progestrone pessery(not good spelling)helps gets my womb ready to take a baby,have to take it 2 days before FET then up to 3 months in PG,is it the same as cyclogest?what does that do.

Shaz xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,



freespirit. said:


> *Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb *
> 
> *Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*
> 
> ...


Shaz , I had the same thing last time i did TX , my endo acctually went down is size before tx , which i was well worried about . I was told that the measurement result you get can vary depending on who is doing the scan  The only thing i can think to recommend is to try and keep a hot water bottle on your tummy to encourage blood flow to that area . does anyone else have any endo thickening tips  
Shaz , you said you are feeling a bit sick on the progynova , so am i , i started last night with this headache ( which seems different to the buseralin ones ) and have been feeling sicky too  this is still here this morning and TBH i feel battered , and thats after 9 hours sleep ( though it was filled with horrendous horrible dreams ) Its like having a hangover without drinking anything  Has anyone done the buseralin , progynova FET cycle before and experienced these headaches and sickness or do you think its a bug type thing ........... oh i dunno i'm waffling , just feel like getting back into bed today 

Noodle , there you go hunni , pink as requested  I hope you go on ok at work today - what do you do ?

Bezagirl , as i allready said i'll be thinkin of you today   

Right got to get sorted for work , so laters ladies 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Morning Ladies  

Freespirit - Going to bed soon to try the hot water bottle,should you use it after FET as well,Have suffered headaches and nausea with progy the last 2 TX and I agree it does feel like a hangover,the body is really tired. Thanks for the advice Clinic rang lining is actually 7.0 so booked for FET 10.20 on Monday 29th.   

Shaz xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me posting on here but i'm d/r at the moment for a fet.
am taking buserelin injections, then progynova and cyclogest.  First scan is 29th January, hopefully et 15th of february if the embies defrost ok - only have two to defrost but they are grade 1 so am hopeful.  Had some yuk side effects from the d/r but never mind.

Hoping we all get the best results from these cycles.
PS .... it's snowing where I am and freezing cold!!!
Take care choccy x x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Although I havent started FET yet, its great to get some tips and an insight into what I will expect.

Is d/r with buserelin different to the d/r with the monthly jabs i had from my GP ??
I had 1 jab a month for 2 months to d/r me, then starting stimmin. Cons said it would be better for my endo, but not 100% sure the difference.

Shaz - great news the lining is getting thicker  
Choccycake - (love the name !) Hope the side effects disappear soon

Good luck to everyone else
Have to go at work and about to get caught 

Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Freespirit - I don't know if your feeling so terrible because of the progynova or a bug.  Hope as the day has gone on you are feeling better. Huge  

Shaz - Sounds like Utrogestan is the same thing as cyclogest.  So glad your lining is thicker than you thought.  It's best to leave off the hot water bottle after et as your embies wont like it too warm  

Noodle - How's work been today?  Hope not to bad  

Chocycake - Hi, its been snowing here too  

Shabba - What monthly jabs did your GP give you?

Well I have some news - I started bleeding really lightly today, the con scanned me anyway, and wants me to start my proynova tomorrow (my lining is so thin she doesn't think i'll bleed much more).  So all being well I'll be reunited with my embies around 9/10 Feb.  

I have been doing a little research on this site and although there is some controversy selenium is good from promoting healthy womb lining and aids implantation.  I'm going to try a small glass of pineapple juice (not concentrate) and eat 5 brazil nuts a day to see if it helps.    

 to all

Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Afternoon Girls,*_

yeah work went ok today thanks, I think I'm starting to get s/e from these dam injections tho, been getting hot cheeks 

_*Choccy ~ * _   welcome to the thread, hope your cycle goes well xx

_*lesley ~ * _   woo Hoo for af showing, good news about the progynova tho xx

_*freespirit ~*_ Thanks hunni for putting my name in Pink, it looks lovely xx

Right will catch up with you all later, take care

_*noods xxxx*_


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

So much has happened since I last checked this thread. 

Just a quick message to say my ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb.

Best Wishes to All,

Mary


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Hiya Mary,*_ I don't think I have chatted with you before 
Well all the best for 13th Feb, are you on progynova tablets now then? or still d/r? I'm hopefully having mine w/c 19th Feb, all being well at the baseline scan 

Hope to catch up with you soon
noodle xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Evening everyone,
Sorry abour earlier, i'm not supposed to use the company computer for personal stuff !! My boss was walking in as i was posting  
Lesley, the jab the dr gave me is the same as men get for prostate cancer (my dad is having them at the moment !) I think it was called prostat (probably is as thinking about whats its for in men). I got the hot flushes and very moody   dp loved it. Hes said the the nurse 'when will she be back to normal'  . Great news about af as well   , probably the only time ever we want it too arrive !
Mary, Noodle, freespirit, choccycake & Shaz (down under   ) -   for you all with your up an coming scans & e/t's x

Take care 
Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Shabba - Oh I see what you mean now    I don't know the difference though.  Side effects sound great    Are you having it again next time round    

You have jogged my memory - I was on clomid for near on 2 and a half years and was Mrs hot flush!  Didn't like it one bit.

Mary - Hi, good luck with your cycle   

Freespirit - Hope you are ok tonight, been thinking of you  

Noodle - What does w'c mean - sorry if you think I'm a bit  

I'm not sure about my date for et now as I heard back from the hospital tonight (scans are done at a satelite clinic) and they say they wont be able to tell me a date for et until maybe next scan.  Gotta sit tight now and be guided by them.
Love Lesley x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I had my appointment today and have started on the Buserelin  until the 5th Feb, sorry I have no more dates (so can I be added to the list please )

The bomb shell today though was a change in the thawing rules at my hosp that came into effect on Jan 1st. Now they thaw them until they get 2 into culture. If the 2 are good then the best is used for ET and then the other is thrown  If one of the 1st two that they get out dies, then they get another and another and so on until they have 2 good ones - hope that makes sense. I now feel that my chances have been halved(I only have 5 left anyway). They say that it is down to what research is telling them and that the criteria by which they grade the embryo that gets transferred has been raised so that only good quality ones are replaced(you still following this!!!  ). Not sure how I feel really. Thought we should have been notiifed of important changes like this. When you have already got a child through IVF they will only replace 1 embryo as well.

Anyway
1 injection down, many more to go!!!

Speak soon

Sara
xx


P.S Sorry it's a me post but I am off to curl up as I am suffering still from this flu virus thing


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Noodle,

It's only the second time I've posted to this thread. I've not had much to say, but trying to keep up with everyone. I don't start the progynova until saturday. I'm counting down the injections! 

How long have you been DR for?

Mary


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

I know I'm only new to this thread, but I was wondering if there was anyway we could have a little list of where everyone is at in their treatment. It's hard to keep track of everyone. It doesn't help that each clinic seems to have their own way of doing things.

There might be something already in place, but I've just not found it.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,


freespirit. said:


> *Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *
> 
> *Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*
> 
> ...


*

Hello Mg79 Sara M , and chockycake , i've added your details to our list , hope that looks ok ( any changes and you'll have to let me know )

Bezagirl , whens your nest scan hunni ?

Shabba , dont you go getting caught at work missis 


Shabba said:



I got the hot flushes and very moody  dp loved it. Hes said the the nurse 'when will she be back to normal' .

Click to expand...

    think my DH is wondering the same



Bezagirl said:



Noodle - What does w'c mean - sorry if you think I'm a bit 

Click to expand...

Week commencing hunni 



Bezagirl said:



I have been doing a little research on this site and although there is some controversy selenium is good from promoting healthy womb lining and aids implantation. I'm going to try a small glass of pineapple juice (not concentrate) and eat 5 brazil nuts a day to see if it helps.   

Click to expand...

Yes i'm doing this too , i glass of pinapple and 2 brazil nuts each day for me - along with pregnacare and vitamin c



shaz 72 said:



Going to bed soon to try the hot water bottle,should you use it after FET as well

Click to expand...

Definatly not hunni , you don't want to get those little embies too warm

Right ladies , i've got to go and defost the car ready for work now , so if i've forgotten anyone , i'm sorry , i'm just rushing . As for me i'm pleased to say i don't feel as bad today , and didnt have such crazy dreams 

Stay warm ,

Love
Freespirit
x x x*


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Afternoon FET'ers*_

_*Freespirit ~ *_ Just wanna say you are doing a fantastic job with the lists, what would we do without you hunni bun  Yeah same here, I had to go and de~frost the car this morning it was a nighmare as my de~icer nozzle broke & the stuff was going everywhere but the windscreen  I was not impressed 

_*Sara M ~*_ Yippeeee hunni, you have started then? So have you got your baseline scan on the 5th Feb? Mine is on that day too!! Hope it all goes well for you hunni xx

_*Choccy ~ *_ Hows the injections going hunni? Hope it all going well? Any side effects yet? xx

_*Mary ~ *_ Hiya hunni, hows thing with you? I have been d/r now for 6 days, I got my scan 5th Feb, so not long to go now xx

_*Lesley ~*_ Hiya chick, hows the pill popping going? Are you on 3 tablets a day? xx

Hello to everyone else I have forgotten    I will catch up with you all later,
  for now noodle xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Its quiet in here tonight , hope your all doing ok


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Just to say Hi to everyone really, just got back from work (late as client was late!!!), never mind!
Am having lovely side effects from the buserelin  - headaches, hot flushes, feeling sick about 10 mins after injection that lasts until lunchtime, oh and being Mrs very very short tempered, weepy moody etc etc! - hubby keeps "forgetting" that I am d/r and keeps asking me why i'm being so horrid to him - I have no idea why but I just seem cross all the time.  I'm hoping that when the dose of buserelin goes down and I start to take the progynova that things will improve, although woman at work is on progynova and said that it gives her headaches!!!
Never had the stuff before so have no idea really what i'll be like on it.

I have my first scan on Monday so am looking forward to that so things will get moving.  
Don't know why but I feel much more positive this time than last time - even though I know that fet isn't quite as good a chance as fresh embryos - although there have been lots of bfp's from frozen embies so there is always hope.

How is everyone else getting on?  seems hard to believe that there are so many people going through the same sort of things at similar times, small world and all that.

Well had better go,
Take care x and good luck to everyone  
Ps just found the monkey and thought it was cute! (must be the hormones!!!)
xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning everyone

Freespirit - so glad you are feeling better now.  My scan in on Wed 31st.  I was busy cooking last night.  Have got friends coming over this weekend so I did pop on to read how everyone was doing but didn't have time to post.  Starter and pudding all sorted, not sure what to do for the main  

Noodle - Hi lovely, I'm on 3 pills a day, started last night as I was still spotting a little.  Hope its gonna be ok.  Are you gonna be on 3 too?  Is it standard?

Mary - We'll be able to compare s/e as from tomorrow  

Sara - Wow that's great news you are d/r already

Shaz - How did your scan go the other day?

Well I'm off to work in a bit.  Have a good day, speak later

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,



freespirit. said:


> *Freespirit  * *, on buseralin and progynova , next scan 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *
> 
> *Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*
> 
> ...


*

Bezagirl , i've put your new scan date on our list  I think its ok if you are spotting a little after your baseline scan , i did . I contacted the clinic and they said it was ok , as they wanted all of my old lining to be gone and a new fresh one to grow for our snow babies . When i had my baseline scan my endo was 3.3 . 
You sound like you have been really busy in the kitchen , come on do tell us what your gonna be feasting on at the weekend  Hope you have a great time with your friends

Choccycake Sorry to hear your having a rough time on the freak juice too  , I hope the progynova is gonna be better for you , but if i'm honest i am finding the side effects from that awfull too  may as well be truthfull huh  i am trying to drink lots of water to help combat this 
Its good that you are feeling positive  so am i !! This has just sooooo gotta work this time   

Hugs and    to Shabba ,Sara , MG , Shaz and Noodle .

Well i'm glad its Friday !! Tonight i start my secone dose of progynove , so that will be 4 tablets a day , soon i will be on 6 tablets a day  so hoping the side effects don't increase with the increased doseage 

Right off to get stuff sorted for work ,

Laters ladies

Freespirit
x x x*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Cant post long - at work   and dont want to get caught !!!

I cant wait to be added to the list  
I missed a call from the hospital last night   so i will ring them later. Its probably for the app to go and get my lovely drugs  

So wont be long behind you all.

Sorry for the sort post, I will post again tonight with personals.

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi again (still at work!!)

But had to let you all know, the hospital called back, i go in Mon for drugs and start Wed woooooooooooo hoooooooooooo        
Hope you like the dance - well thats how I feel. Can't wait to tell dp, hes away in France till tomorrow.

Will chat later
Sharon x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sharon fantastic news sending you a dance          

shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Choccy - Sorry to hear the side effects are awful, tell DH to take you out and spoil you    Hope the s/e settle soon

Freespirit - thank you lovely firstly for updating the list and secondly for the advice.  I rang my clinic and she said the same as you!  So am not going to worry and enjoy the weekend    I haven't had any side effects from the progynova so far (touch wood) so I hope yours will start to fade as your body gets used to it.  Well if you really want to know............ I have made some scrummy Stilton and olive tartlets for starter and a cheese cake, not so please with the latter as it is slightly too brown    I'll just have to cover it with loads of raspberry's and hope no one will notice    What shall I do for a main?  

Nicky - Hope you are ok today

Shabba - Naughty girl for using the net whilst at work    Fantastic news that you are going to be starting on Wednesday  

Shaz, Sara and Mary - How are you?

Have a good weekend everyone - what are you up to?
Love Lesley x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

going to be off line for the next Fews days   OMG how will i cope without FF and all of its support.Having FET monday god so emotional at the moment cry at everything and anything,yah so like the drugs,  

Take it easy and will post tuesday

Shaz xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Ladies,

I think i got the dates mixed up now   i told them day one was 10th Jan, but it was 14th   so I rang and left a message for the nurse but havent heard back. I will still go to get drugs on Monday, but probably wont start till Sun now. I get so mixed up sometimes when it comes to dates   i think its the effect of too much to think about.
Anyway it shouldnt make a big difference, just starting a couple of days later thats all  
Cheers for the dance Shaz   do you have a date for e/t yet ??
Lesley, dinner sounds lovely - can i come  . Main dish ? Mmmm chicken always goes down well, I did a curried rice sort of dish the other week which was lovely (got the receipe off the Sainsburys web site)
Sara M & Freespirit - I should be starting the same time as you to finish the buseralin  
Noodle - I didnt really have any side effects from the cyclogest (except it wouldnt stay where it was supposed to   ) Is that why you dont like it ?
Mg79 - I know what you mean about keeping up with everyone, i go through all the messages to pick out what everyone has been up to, so i can ask how they are  
Choccy - hope you are feeling better hun, its gonna all be worth it x

Take care everyone, hope I havent missed anyone( if i have i'm sorry x -    to you x)

Shabba x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Shaz,
Looks like we were posting at the same time  

You'll be ok for the next couple of days, just relax, we'll be here when you get back.

Good luck for Monday, will be thinking of you
Take care
Shabba x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Girls


Shabba said:


> Noodle - I didnt really have any side effects from the cyclogest (except it wouldnt stay where it was supposed to  )


    Yes of course you can come - the more the merrier. Thanks for the tip on Sainsbury's, mmmm your dish sounds lovely

Shaz - Hey don't worry over the next few days the time will go so quickly and before you'll know it you will have your embies back inside you where they belong. We will be thinking of you. Good luck on Monday and look forward to hearing from you on Tuesday 

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ,
*Shabba* , great to see you being so jiggy  you'll soon be loopy with drugs like the rest of us  I've added you to our list hunni 

*Shaz * , we will all be thinking of you on monday  I'm sure everything will go just fine , you will be the first of our little FEt friends to do the 2ww and the first to see those wonderfull 2 blue lines   

*Bezagirl* Do tell us where you live , your dinner sounds great !! I would do a rice or pasta dish for a main , but then i would cause i'm a veggie 

huge huggles for a nice weekend ladies 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Evening Ladies*_

How is everyone today? Well i'm very happy as its the weekend & have no work for the next couple of days   

Shabba ~ hey hunni hows things going? I dont like the cyclogest cos it upsets my bowels  but hey we have to do these things!! xx

Shaz ~ Good luck for Monday hunni, will be thinking of you  

Choccy ~ How you doing sweetie? everything going ok for you?

Lesley ~ And you hunni? Everything ok?

Freespirit ~ Was thinking about our little lists...... How about we do one like the cycle buddies listings ie.... "the d/reggers, "Progynova Pill Poppers , & Ladies in 2ww?? what do you think? cool or what?  Just a suggestion..... & not forgetting the ladies "waiting to start" ?? yay or nay?

Love to you all
noods xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Morning,
Thought I'd pop in to see how everyone was doing on the scary drugs  

Hey Noodle, it was nice to finally chat with you on Friday, there a mad bunch on a Friday night in the chat room, hope to see you there again soon.

Thanks for adding me to the list Freespirt, it all feels official now   I wish i'd posted when i started IVF, could have got a lot more info and support. 

Shaz, my old name sake   sending you lots of     for Monday (although you wont see this till after !! - hope it went well x)

Lesley, for some reason I didnt get your address, so couldnt make it to dinner    So, how did it go ?? What did you have for the main ?? My mouth is watering just thinking about it  

Choccycake - Still loving the name, makes me want cake    Good luck with the scan, hope everything goes ok.

Mary - Hope you are ok and started proygnova (is that a tablet - never had that before, something new for my body to look forward too !)

Well, I have half a bottle of wine in the fridge, which I will finish today and thats me off the vino for a bit    Got to be done. 

Take care everyone
Speak soon
Sharon x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
I hope your all doing ok , and having a nice wekend . I went out for retail therapy yesterday and had a great time 

Shabba , yes the progynova is a pill , it's quite new to me , its the first time i've had it too - so hoping it will be the last time also and that that is the missing peice in the puzzle to make me a propper mummy 

Noodle , hun i know what you mean about the list , pill poppers stabbers and the likes , but i'm not so sure i'm up to that  I think i'm only just keeping up with everyone as it is . I will of course put up a seperate list for those on the 2ww , and eventually mummies to be   

Choccycake  with your scan tomorrow hunni

Shaz , not sure if your still around at the mo , but i'm sending huge amounts of 
[fly]      [/fly]

to you for monday anyway 

Right must do a little bit of housework 

Laters ladies 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * on buseralin and progynova , next scan Thursday 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Have no idea of ET. Next scan Wednesday 31st Jan . *

*Shaz* * ET Monday 29th Jan    

Mg79 On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb

Sara M   On buseralin untill 5th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. First scan is Monday 29th January, hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba collecting drugs Monday 29th Jan , starting FET very soon

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well my friends have gone home so can now catch up with you all    Had a lovely time with them, spent a lot of time cuddling their 7 month old and their 2 and a half year old.  Both such gorgeous girls - so happy and smiley.  Oops sorry it totally slipped my mind to tell you where I lived    We ended up having chicken (sorry Freespirit) it went down well, so I'm happy. 

Thanks for updating the list again Freespirit.  Glad the retail therapy was a success, what did you buy?

Shaz - I know you wont be able to read this but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you for tomorrow.  

Shabba - sounds like you are getting in to the chat room, big time.  I can't manage to keep up with everyone.  

Noodle - What ya been up to this weekend?  Hope you are ok  

Choccy - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - exciting stuff 

Mary - How you getting on with the progynova?

Speak to you later
Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Bezagirl ,
Yup the retail therapy was great , i havent shopped like that for myself in ages , and boy was i in need of some spoiling . I bought mostly clothes and a few cosmetics .
Glad you had a good time with your friends and that dinner went well .
Are you on your progynova yet hun ? or do you have towait for the next scan - just trying to check i'm right with he list ( got me buseralin head on ) 
Gonna go and sort our veggies out for dinner soon , and tonight i'm putting my feet up to wtch the BB final  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit

I think there is nothing better than a good old shop    Glad you bought some nice bits and pieces.  I am on Progonova, I started it on Thursday.  I too am going to watch BB so enjoy x

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bezagirl


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How is everyone tonight then? Sounds like you were all watching BB finale?? Do you know what....I was in the bath & missed it all  How stupid of me, as I knew from earlier that it was coming on  so who won it then?

_*Freespirit ~ *_ hey hunni, how you doing? Have you had a good weekend? I am counting the days now til my baseline, then I can start pill popping  xx

_*Lesley ~ *_ Hiya sweetie, I'm cool thanks, been getting a few hot flushes & headaches, but hey ho its all part of the process I guess.... xx

_*Shaz ~ *_ Just want to wish you lots & lots of luck for your ET tomorrow hunni, we're all thinking of you xx

_*Mary ~ *_ Hows the pill popping going sweetie? Hope you are ok?? xx

_*Choccy ~*_ Hey hun, hows things going? Just wanted to say good luck at your scan tomorrow , let us know how you get on? xx

_*Sara M ~ *_ Hey sweetie, not heard much from you lately?? How are things going? You got your scan on 5th Feb?? xx

_*Shabba ~ *_ Hiya hunni, yeah it was good to chat with you too, the chat room is a cool place to chat with lots of people, at one stage last year I was in there nearly every night  , the thing is now a lot of my old buddies have had babies or pg & dont really come on much anymore  So now I have to find new buddies  There are still a few I know really well tho.. xx

Right I think thats everyone now, Hope to chat to you all soon
love noodle xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning , 
Can you beleive i fell asleep watching BB , and never saw the final bits   I saw it up to Dirk get evicted then that was it lights out  
I don't know about the rest of you , but these drugs wear me out , i'm not gonna fight it though , cause i figure that my body needs lots of rest so its in tip top condition for getting my snow babies back where they belong . TBH i normally do my stab at 9pm , then get in bed and rest a while , then i'm asleep for about half 9 .............. i know   and i used to be such a party animal     
looking forward to finishing work and reading good news from ET's , drug collections and scans ,
Laters ladies 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Thanks for all the good wishes,had 2 embryos transfered at 10.30 this morn.Had too thaw 4   as the first 2 didnt thaw.So have 2 2day old 4 cells in where they belong. One started out has a 3 cell but by transfer time had gone to a 4 cell.   

resting up so will post again soon,thanks again 

Shaz xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Shaz

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww club. Put your feet up and take it easy hun.

I am currently 4dp3dt with 2   and I have already turned loopy    and I am only half way through!

Sending you loads of sticky vibes      

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Helen & Shaz
You two put your feet up and get plenty of rest
Lots of     thinking.
I know the 2ww feels like 2 years   but i'll be over soon, enjoy your little snow babies.

Sharon xx


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
First - Helen and Shaz x x    to you both - hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad already! (it did for me although i'm so impatient a 2 day wait is long enough!!).
I had my scan today - all good, lining thin and ovaries small (so so far so good).  Started progynova today and buserelin has been reduced so am hoping the side effects will start to go away now.  It still seems ages away until et but i'm sure it will come round soon.
Not much else happening really been having a spring clean of the house and couldn't believe the amount of dust behind shelves etc!! YUK!
Well am going to read some 2ww diaries to give me hope - am not reading any bfn stuff though am trying to be really really positive this time.
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
*Shaz * , Fab news to hear your snow babies are back on the mother ship , and even fabber ( sp  ) news to hear one is allready starting to grow nicely . Now you get plenty of rest missis  sending you huge amounts of  , when is your test date ?

*Choccycake* , Fab news from you too  great to hear your lining is thin and your ovaries are quiet  Hope you go on ok with the progynova  Can i ask what dose buseralin you were on and what it has been reduced to ? Just curious as mine wasn't reduced , its remaind the same 

*Shabba* , i hope the drug run went well 

Hi Radnorgirl hope your not going too loopy  

Hope everyone else is doing ok . I think i might start to slow down a little with my exercise this week , I have been doing workouts 5 times a week , and walking each day too , but i think i'm gonna trail it off to just yogalaties and walking .

love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * on buseralin and progynova , next scan Thursday 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Have no idea of ET. Next scan Wednesday 31st Jan . *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin untill 5th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. Next scan 5th Fabruary , hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba Waiting to start ....... starts Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February 

Ladies in waiting    

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello ladies

Freespirit - Thanks for the bubbles - must have taken you ages   What a shame you missed the end of BB, I too was falling asleep, but just about managed to stay awake.  Nothing unusual for me though I'm usually tucked up by 10, lights out by 1030  

Shaz - That's just fantastic news, keep dividing embies    rest up now and let DH do all the running around  

Helen - Wonderful news - are you at home now?  I hope you manage to stay calm and positive.  Lots of sticky vibes for you and Shaz    

Choccy - Great that you are on the road again.  Don't worry time will go so quickly.

Shabba - Did you get your drugs?

Nicky - Shame you missed BB too.  To be honest it wasn't that good so don't worry    

Hope everyone has had a good day 
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Just a quicky to say I've collected the buserelin, and will be starting on Sat with 0.5 jabs.
Baseline scan will be 26/2/07.
I cant believe how long this takes, if everything goes ok e/t will be w/c 19/3/06!! Seems like ages away  
Never mind, not moaning, at least I'm back on the roller coaster again   

Hope everyone is well, a big  group  for you all.

Take care
Sharon x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry me again  
I meant to ask, do you think I should do a   test before I start the drugs 

I know its highly unlikely that it might have worked this month   but theres always a chance, and i just wondered if the drugs would affect it if i was ??

Sorry if this is a stupid question  

Sharon


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sharon , 
POAS before starting tx is something i have unfortunately never had to think about , as for me it is not even a slight possibility . I am not sure on your situation , but if you think there is the slightest remotest chance pee on that stick hun . It is only this week i read in the peer to peer support of someone starting buseralin , getting ready for ICSI only to find she was pg . So to be sure yes go for it  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Shabba 

I agree with Freespirit, its best to check first, good luck   

Lesley x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I am not really very good at keeping up to date with posting    - probably due to running round after a little person and being very busy at work!!!  

I am on buserelin until AF shows which should be in about a week, then I go back to hospital and start on the tablets aswell as buserelin for about another 3 weeks, then it is ET. Will know more dates after I have had my next appointment.

Hope everyone else is ok

Back on Wed to try and catch up

Sara
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quickie from me tonight I'm afraid  Just popped in to say hello to you all, hope you are all ok??

_*Shabba ~*_ Good to see you will be starting all the jabbing stuff soon  Are you looking forward to it all hun? good luck anyway  

A huge hello & hugs to *Lesley* , *Freespirit* , *Choccy* , *Mary* , *Sara m* , Shaz & to anyone else I have missed i'm sorry xxxxxxx

Noodle xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Ewwwww sorry shaz, that was your name in yellow, but it blinded me just looking at it, hello to you too hunni & lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Noodle - dont think I suit yellow  

Shabba - I agree what harm can it do to test  

Helen - thanks for the welcome   we can go   together.

Test date 12th Feb but dont get results till 13th as clinic is 500km  

Just a quick post trying to keep my feet up

Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning everyone

Noodle - only 6 days to go until your baseline scan yey  

Shaz - Hope you are taking it easy, have you got 2 weeks off work?

Sara - Nice to see you again.  If you need an af dance just shout  

Freespirit - I have had some really weird dreams recently, mostly quite disturbing    Are you still getting yours?

Shabba, Helen and Choccy cake Hi

I'm off today so have decided to clear out the garage, might take a while as it is so full of junk. I love a good old spring clean    

Have a good day everyone. 
Love Lesley x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Morning Girls   

Just a quickie as I am at work viewing this board illegally 

Lesley - you are not alone with the weird dreams - last night I was baby sitting for a toddler and I lost her - it was awful !! A couple of days ago the house was taken over by environmental terrorists and the day before I was swimming with dolphins. You are very brave cleaning out the garage - mine is a complete pigsty!!

Shaz - How are you doing on the 2ww hun? I am going bonkers!! I am now on 5dp3dt which I like to consider as being past the half way mark. I know it is only 5 days after transfer but when you think of it as being 8 days after what would have been EC if it were a fresh cycle then it seems a lot better!

I am having a few cramping type pains today - most probably due to the meds.

love to you all

Helen
xxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Helen - The cramping pains can be a good sign - your little embies getting comfy      As for the dreams I had someone break into the house last night!  I think subconsciously I am worrying about everything and so its coming out in my dreams    Maybe its the same for you or perhaps its just the drugs   who knows   
Hope you are having a good day at work.
Love Lesley x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lesley

I meant to say - I love the bunniew. We used to have house rabbits for many years. We had a brown dutch rabbit called Jemima who used to come and greet you at the door and pinch chips off your plate. We got Jemima a playmate called Jezzabelle, however, Jezabelle became Jesmond when Jemima had 7 little babies.

Helen
x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I think I need to pop in more often...you girls can talk for Britain!

Helen & Shaz- Sending lots of baby dust your way. Hopefully you'll be the first of many BFP this year!

Sharon- The hospital made me take a PG test before I started, but that's because I needed tablets to start a period....the joys of PCOS.

Shabba- i know what you mean about everything taking so long. It's two weeks until my ET and a month before I find out if it's worked or not. We really need the patience of a saint to go through all this.

Freespirit- Thank you for adding me to the list. It's so handy. I was getting confused trying to figure out where everyone was. Not long for you now. Fingers crossed ET will be next week!

Noddle- Thanks for asking about me. Pill popping is going well. I am just a bit worried about everyone's side effects as I've not had any.

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm a bit out of it today as I'm off work with a cold. I feel like a bit of a wuss not working through it, but I've had it since Friday and it's not going anywhere.

I have been having strange dreams as well. On Friday I was talking in my sleep and said "crown of thorns" I must have been feeling persecuted and Saturday I dreamed I popped in for a cuppa with Trinny and Susannah. I was asking them for business tips!

Speak soon,

Mary


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

hi everyone. 
Would love to join you!  I'm currently on synarel, 4 sniffs a day   and waiting very impatiently for af to show herself so i can be booked in for bl scan.. the waiting is driving me insane! only have 2   left so hoping for a miracle this year!
Bestwishes to you all xxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

(I'm on the site at work again - naughty girl   )

Thanks for the advise, I'm gonna do a test on Friday night, before start jabs on Sat.
Not that I think i'm pg or anything, just to be on the safe side.
Been feeling a bit crappy last couple of days, feeling very bloated and got pains in my ovaries, must be cause af is on its way   The hospital said that I should expect af about a week after starting burserlin, but to expect it to be a bit 'weird', what does that mean ??
Any more advise/tips would be great.

Mary - hope the cold gets better - poor thing   I wouldn't worry about not having side effects, make the most of it  

Helen & Shaz are 2ww ladies - sending lots of     to you both, rest up x

Lesley, I hope the nightmares go away soon, i read somewhere that writing down all that has to be done the next day before you go to bed helps with a good nights sleep )may not help with the nightmares, but you never know   )

Noodle - I cant wait to get started, although I didnt do the jabs for d/r last time, so have to get used to doing it for longer - i'm sure it'll be ok.

Freespirit, good luck with the scan on thurs, probably a good idea to cut down on the exercise, you're making me tired  

Choccycake - Hope the jabs are going ok  

To anyone else i've missed - sorry, hope you are ok xxxxxx
Tell me off when you post and I wont miss you next time, promise  

Sharon xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Sparkies,
We must have been posting at the same time !!   

Welcome to the thread, everyone is lovely and I'm sure freespirit will add you to the list.

Take care and lots of     for AF.

Sharon x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sparkies - Welcome, I think you are in need of an af dance  [fly]             [/fly]

Mary - I hope having the day off has helped you feel better  Roll on the 13th. When is your next scan?
Do you think the dreams are due to the meds or just the stress of fertility 

Helen - awwww your bunnies sound as if they were lovely. Oops to Jesmond  Did you keep any of the babies? My female rabbit is a bit naughty. Since we have come home from holiday she keeps peeing anywhere but her litter tray. Have you any tips? She is driving me crazy 

Shabba - you beat me to it  I guess they mean your af will be different from usual. I always go on the pill as part of d/r so always have a light bleed. Maybe yours will be lighter too, I don't know  I will try your tip if I can stay awake tonight long enough to write everything down that I'm up to tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lesley

We did keep one of the babies - Captian Braveheart - it was his litter name and we just kept it - very silly name I know. We sadly lost him a couple of years ago aged 6. I can't remember any tips for getting them to pee in the litter tray - sorry  

Hi Sparkles - welcome to the gang. Like you we only had 2    left and we were very lucky in that they both survived. I just didn't expect either of them to survive as our previous 2 had survived as well and the thaw sucess rate was only 50% at the clinic.

Mary - I glad to hear someone else is having strange dreams. They are just so weird you couldn't make it up could you!! 

Love to everyone - sorry I am not very good at personals and I have left dh in the kitchen unsuprevised which is always dangerous  


love

Helen
xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ladies ,

 to Sparlkes and Radnoregirl welcome to our little group  

Shabba , you be carefull coming on here at work missis !!

Mary , I hope your soon feeling better , are you taking / getting plenty of vitamin C ?

Bezagirl , yes unfortunatly i am still getting the horrible vivid dreams 

Feel a bit kak today myself , my progynova is up to 6 a day today , and i think there making me feel a bit sick and out of sorts   So this is just a quickie tonight , sorry for lack of personals , but will update our list .

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * on buseralin and progynova , next scan Thursday 1st Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Have no idea of ET. Next scan Wednesday 31st Jan . *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin untill 5th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. Next scan 5th Fabruary , hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba Waiting to start ....... starts Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February 

Sparkles   On synarel , waiting for AF to arrange baseline scan

Ladies in waiting    

Radnorgirl    Test 5th Feb  

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Bezagirl 
Good Luck 
with your scan 
tomorrow  * 
     ​


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
Just popped in to say hello, can't believe so many posts in a couple of days!!! can't keep up!
Freespirit - I was on 0.5ml of buserelin a day from start of d/r, that has now been reduced to 0.25ml, with 6mg of progynova per day at the moment - day 14 I will stop buserelin, but start cyclogest - progynova will still stay the same at 6mg per day.  I had the same dose of buserelin on fresh cycle, but I did respond well to the drugs, and usually ov etc ok, just tubes that are knackered unfortunately for me.  I think clinics are different though with what they give you etc.  Mine are trying to keep me as "natural" as possible (although don't think this is anything like being natural!!!).  So far haven't had any yuk side effects from the progynova so am hoping I won't get any.

Well not much happening here really, can't wait to get embies defrosted and put in asap! (but am now starting to worry that they won't survive being thawed out, as we only have two embies to defrost).
Has any one else had 2 to defrost and had any survive? - niggly thoughts at the back of my mind that they might not defrost and all this will have been for nothing....... but then I keep trying to think positively and think they will be fine.  I think it's the hormones making me feel so up and down all the time.

I can't do personals as can't keep up with them, but just wanted to say a big hug and good luck wishes to everyone..... and hoping 2007 will be great for all of us.
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Freespirit - Thank you for the good luck wishes.  I am so sorry you are feeling so down on the progynova.  Only another week of taking it then you can stop.  Big hugs to you  

Choccy - I think everyone worries about whether their frosties will defrost.  I have 3 blasts on ice and am worried they may not make the thaw, I am trying hard to put it at the back of my mind and just take one day at a time.  I'm sure your two will be fine    

Helen - You do think of such fab names.  I hope the peeing will settle soon.  

Hi to everyone else

Love Lesley x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all
Feeling poo today    I have lost my voice again, have bunged up sinuses and headaches. My body aches all over and my DH has got a stinking cold too!!!   We are all feeling down.

Injections still going ok I think - no side effects yet either, just waiting for AF.

Sorry its short but I am off to bed now

Love to you all

Sara
xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ,

*Sara* ,  's for you and your DH , get well soon 

*Bezagirl* , Thanks for the huggle sweetie , though as for being off the progynova in a week , thats not quite right , i will be taking it all through the 2ww . That dosent bother me too much though , cause i will be taking the 2 weeks off work , and holding up either in bed or on the settee - it just drags you down when you have to appear 'normal' when your feel kak dosent it .

*Choccycake* , thanks for sharing all your info with me , i was just wondering about the buseralin , as mine has remained at 0.5ml since i started taking it - ah well were all different arn't we . Hunni , i totally understand what you mean about being worried about the waking up of your snow babies , this is totally normal to feel this way , but try and stay calm and positive , that way when they do wake up you will be all ready for them 

*Shabba* not long now hun , 3 sleeps to go 

*Noodle * You were quiet yesterday , are you ok out there 

Loadsa    to our  ladies *Shaz* and *Radnorgirl * , i hope you are taking it easy and not going too loopy   

Well as for me , woke with a headache - again - but don't feel as sick yet ( have yet to pop first pill at 8am ) Crazy dreams last night , but not that horrid , a wierd one it was , as i was tidying and re arranging the post office in the village where i used to live , amoungst other things  . I tried listening to my hypnotherapy CD last night , but fell asleep during it  will try again tonight though , infact i will be doing so every night untill the end of the 2ww !!

Hope you all have a good day

Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Freespirit - Hope you are feeling better now     to the drugs making you feel like pooh!  Another big   coming your way 

Sara - You sound so full of cold.  Hope you start feeling better real soon  

Nicky - Hope you are ok  

Well my lining is coming on nicely 6mm    She thinks I'll have my et around Tuesday 13 or Thursday 15.  TBH I am a bit disappointed as i thought it would be sooner    I guess my body has to be just right for them to put back in to give them the best chance.

Hi to everyone else - where are you  

love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Evening,
Sorry i havent been on for a couple of days, busy with work etc .........

Sara - Hope you and your hubby feel better soon, not nice being ill  

Lesley, good news on the lining   I know what you mean about things taking a long time, but its the best for you that they make sure the lining is tip top before your little frosties are put back in there home x

Freespirit i really hope you have a good nights sleep, nothing worse than being tired, makes you all grumpy  

Choccy, please try not to worry too much about the defrost, get your body ready for them and the hopsital will do the rest, so you can have your little embies back on board x

Nikki Noodle - Hiya babes, its been a while since you posted, hope you are ok. Not long till your scan, fingers crossed for you x

To Shaz & Radnorgirl - hope you are both relaxed and making the most of being pampered.

Hey Sparkles hope you are enjoy the thread and that af has arrived

Mary, loving the dream about Trinny & Susannah   Hope they're not getting worse. 

I'm patiently waiting till sat to start injecting, never thought i'd be looking forward to doing that   
It'll be nice to join you lovely ladies with the drug induced   

Speak soon
Sharon


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ,
Bezagirl , I'm not feeling too bad right now thanks hunni  
Sorry to hear your feeling dissapointed   Everything can seem like its just taking an age can't it , i know i feel like i've been doing these drugs months   Take console though hunni , at least your clinic is being thorough and not putting your little ones back untill your body is ready to accept them . When is your next scan ? How long have you been on the progynova ?
I am having my lining scan tomorrow , and i am both nervous and excited , hoping so much my lining is thick , as last time i did tx , it seemed to start thick and then lessen   oh i dunno theres allways something to worry about on this bloody rollercoaster isn't there - Thank heavens for FF  

Shabba , you'll soon be as drug induced and loopy as the rest of us  


Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies - looking forward to having more buddies soon on the 2ww not long FREESPIRIT good luck with the scan   think big thick thoughts  

BEZAGIRL - good to hear lining is getting there,they were like that with me I thought ET would be 24th 25th it can be so dissapointing but you are nearly there, and then you have the joy of the 2WW  

RADNORGIRL -   how are you doing any symptoms? Im nearly end of day 3 wahoo bonus for me had no spotting   dont know if thats a good thing or not,had spotting everyday and right through my last 2ww

SARA   hope you and dh are feeling better soon

Shaz xx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning ladies

Freespirit - Best of luck for your scan today lovely.  I am sending you lining thickening vibes as we speak   My next scan is Monday 5th, been on Proynova a week now  

Shaz - The 2ww is the so awful hang in there - your now 4 days down  Hope you are keeping relaxed and staying positive.  Sending you sticky vibes and    

Noodle - Hope you are ok, starting to get worried about you  

Sharon - Can't wait for you to join us on the drug taking    I bet you are really excited.

Sara - hope you are feeling better now.

Right must get ready for work.
Have a good day and hi to all you other lovely FETers 
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

hi to everyone..

God the waiting is the worst and I'm so with you ladies about worrying about waking our precious snow babies. Still no show of af but plenty of cramping and ovaries feel on fire at times.. feeling sorry for myself, so sorry for the all about me message!!!   know we're all in the same boat and it's nice to be able to come on here and ramble on, fed up of smiling and saying everything is fine.
Anyway,

Freespirit good luck for scan today, hope all OK.

lots of love and   to all FETers xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well today I have had AF pains Major style - much worse than when the old witch visits. Apart from that no other symptoms. I am peeing for queen and country but that is probablt because I am drinking loads. I might give into temptation tomorrow morning......

Bezagirl - your lining sounds good - everything is moving in the right direction hun.

Sorry my personals are rubbish but I am feeling a bit yuk


love
Helen
x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 

HELEN - step away from those pee sticks    pains are probably just your embyros settling in,sending you     

Shaz xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

did you all miss me then?  

_*Lesley ~*_ No need to worry hunni, i'm alive & kicking  How you doing hun? Good news at the scan then? Your next scan Is on the same day as mine 5th Feb...... Oh well I hope we both get some good news   

_*Freespirit ~*_ Hello my darlin, hows things with you? I'm here again now, Ive been feeling sooooooo sleepy lately  I sit on the sofa to watch the soaps & the next thing you know I'm fast a sleep  How did your scan go hunni? xx  

_*Shabba ~*_ Hiya sweetie, how you doing? ooooh not long before you start the jabs hun..... you all excited/nervous? You will be fine xx  

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well, & _*"WELCOME"*_ to sparkies, good luck to you too hunni

lots of love nicky(noodle) xxxx


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Just a quicky from me 

Noodle - Glad you are alive and well    Here's to the 5th of Feb then  

Freespirit - Good luck when you ring your clinic.  Hope all is ok with your blood results, keep us posted 

Helen - Stay away from those pee sticks, only a few more days, keep calm and positive if at all possible    

Hi to everyone else, have a good day
Love Lesley


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * on buseralin and progynova , next bloods Saturday 3rd Feb , expected ET 6th Feb then the lovely cycolgest *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Next scan Monday 5th Feb Have no idea of ET. Next scan Wednesday 31st Jan . *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin untill 5th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. Next scan 5th Fabruary , hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba Waiting to start ....... starts Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February 

Sparkles   On synarel , waiting for AF to arrange baseline scan

Ladies in waiting    

Radnorgirl    Test 5th Feb   

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]

Morning ladies ,
I did try posting last night , but i think there was so many people on FF , the server was having problems with us all , and i lost my post and couldnt get back on .

Anyway onwards and upwards .............

Radnorgirl , Step away from those pee sticks right away  It is too early to tst   

Shaz  , hope your doing ok , and getting lots of rest and pampering   

Shabba , only 1 more sleep till you join the rest of us drug crazed ladies 

Noodle , Yes youve been missed from our little gang , glad your ok , and able to get lots of rest 

Sparkies  , Just incase your still waiting for the ol  to show , heres my best AF dance 
[fly]          [/fly]​
there that should do the trick 

Big hugs and  to Bezagirl , choccycake , Sara and MG 

Well as for me , i'm doing fine , acctually had a nice  vivid dream last night .
The scan went well yesterday , and my lining was 9.2 , which i am pleased about . My bloods were good , but my cons wants them perfect ( good man so do i !!! ) so my progynova has now been upped to 9 a day , and i have to go back to clinic tomorrow for bloods again , just hoping it isnt gona delay ET too much as i was hoping it would be Tues , and thats what i've worked my time off work around , but hey there the experts , i'll find out tomorrow .

TFI Friday 

Love
Freespirit
x x x*


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Girls -you are all telling me to step away from the pee sticks but yesterday I did one 7pt3dt (they were shouting at me) and for the first time ever there was a shadow of a line. I actually wondered if it was an evaporation line and that the test was somehow faulty - it was too pale to be of a determinable colour. At 04:30 (the second toilet visit during the night) I did another and this time it was stronger - a definate pink line at 8dp3dt. The official test day for a blood tests is monday

I am in shock. I do not really believe it. After 9 years of ttc, 6 rounds of treatment (including fets) I have a  .

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

RADNORGIRL - OMG Helen what fantastic news,    on the BFP even if you tested early      

Shaz xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, can i join in? Ive just started a medicated FET. Its all new to me, i normally do natural cycle, but had to abandon last cycle the day of ET due to low progesterone levels. That did nt P me off at all!  Clinic have started me on suprecur. I'm waiting for AF to arrive then i have to have a scan. What next? What a mine field 

Sopical X


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Just popped in quickly to say _*"CONGRATS"*_ to RADNORGIRL you must be over the moon hunni??


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Helen - Well done my lovely, that is just the best news, you must be so excited, I had a good feeling about you  
Enjoy the next 8 months  
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya everyone.

Helen - wooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo      how great must you feel !!! I'm over the moon for you xxxxx

Well, last night before I start the jabs !!!! Can't help thinking its gonna take ages this time, hope I can handle the jabs again, I am a bit of a woos   but hopefully it will become second nature again  

Sopical - hope af arrives soon, so you can join us all in   drugs  

Freespirit - good luck with the bloods tomorrow huni x

Noodle & Choccycake - hope the scan gives good results on Monday

And everyone elses lots of     where ever you are on the journey

Take care
Sharon


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Helen- What wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ladies ,
Radnorgirl OMG OMG Our first BFP , thats fantastic !!! your gonna be a mummy darlin   
       

Sopical , of course you can join us  

Right gotta alter that list with our first BFP YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * ET Wednesday 7th Feb *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Next scan Monday 5th Feb Have no idea of ET. *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin untill 5th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. Next scan 5th Fabruary , hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February 

Sparkles   On synarel , waiting for AF to arrange baseline scan

Sopical Waiting for AF to start DR on buseralin 

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl   

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

How you all doing today? Well as for me I only have a couple of days to go til I have my scan  I'm still having a few headaches & hot cheeks, but nothing too serious... Also got a few bruises on my tummy 

_*Shabba ~*_ Just wanted to wish you good luck for starting your jabs tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you hunni xx

hello to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend & I will catch up with you all soon, take care

nicky xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Radnorgirl   on your  , take it easy and enjoy the next 8 months. All the very best wishes to you and partner 
sparkies xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
The clinic have called and i go for ET on Wednesday 7th









Shabba YAY todays the day for your first stab - i hope you don't get too many side effects 

Shaz , how are you doing hunni , hope you are taking it easy and not going stir crazy 

Sparkles , any sign of the ol  yet ? she always messes you around when you acctually WANT her to visit don't she 

Noodles , The bruises are horrible arn't they  but its all gonna be soooooooo worth it . I know after 35 days of stabbing , my tummy is getting sore too !! for me though its the last stab tonight cause tomorrow i can start the lovly cyclogest 

Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Freespirit -   yey you have a date for et, fab news lovely, I'm really happy for you.  Good luck with the old bottom bullets    hope you don't have too many side effects from them.  What dose are you gonna be taking?

Noodle - Hold on 2 more sleeps until your scan, hope all is quiet down there 

Shaz - How are you?

Shabba - good luck with your first jab  

How is everyone else doing?
We have just finished painting the garage for the day, should get it finished tomorrow.  It has been nice being outside as it's such a lovely day    Hope you are all having a great weekend.
Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Bezagirl , i'm on one AM and one PM - Yuk


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening My Lovelies 

How are you all enjoying your weekends? Hope you are all relaxing well 

_*Freespirit ~*_ Hey hunni, hows things going? Not so long for you now is it?? You all excited? xx  

_*Lesley ~*_ How you doing hunni? You got your scan on Monday haven't you? Is that your baseline or lining scan? Sorry I couldn't remember  Mine is on that day too xx  

_*Mary ~*_ Hiya sweetie, hows the progynova going? Any side effects from it yet? When is your next scan then? xx  

_*Choccy ~*_ Hello hun, hows things going with you? Seems like a lot of us have got scans on Monday  Well I hope it goes well for you Monday sweetie, I guess we all will have something to tell then xx  

_*Shabba ~*_ Hiya hunni bun, how did your first jab go then? Good to see things are moving for you now xx  

_*Sparkies ~*_ Hi hunni, hows the old sniffing going then? Any side effects yet? I was on them when I did my very first IVF cycle, & I got the most horrid hot flushes ever  But hey everyone's body is different, good luck sweetie xx  

_*Sopical ~*_ Hello & welcome hunni, hope your treatment goes well for you, hope the old witch shows up soon for you, so you can get started xx  

_*Radnorgirl ~ Hiya sweetie, how you feeling you lucky, lucky lady, Hope all is well xx  

Right thats me done, hello to anyone that I have missed out, I will chat soon girls, bye for now

love nicky xxxxxx
*_


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, thought i d pop in before going to bed. Thanks for your warm welcome.
Good news for you Freespirit, i bet your really excited. 

Well, Im still waiting for AF, no signs yet. I bet it will be really late this month just cos i want to get going. I swear im getting addicted to tx!! 

sleep well.
Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Morning all

Noodle - I'm having a lining scan on Monday so fingers crossed all is on target for et the following week. Hope all goes well with you tomorrow.  We will be able to compare with Sara too 

Freespirit - I'm gonna be on 2 too. My first IVF I was on 2 and my (.)(.) killed me, even woke me up in the night. Hope that doesn't happen again  Good luck 

Sopical - Hi, here is a little af dance for you
[fly]        [/fly] 
I know what you mean about being addicted to tx. I'm thinking about when we will go again if this doesn't work  But of course it will work this time 

Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,

First off Noodle , you made me laugh  


noodle said:


> _*Freespirit ~*_ Hey hunni, hows things going? Not so long for you now is it?? You all excited? xx


Excited would be an understatement   

Sopcial , when are you expecting the  hunni ?


sopical said:


> I swear im getting addicted to tx!!


Nah i disagree , its the hope were addicted to 

Bezagirl , i hate it when ya (.)(.)'s ache , but then i hate it when they don't ,  its that age old topic again isn't it , do achey (.)(.)'s mean a BFP or is it the cyclogest     I hope and pray we all get achey , cause of BFP's   



Bezagirl said:


> I'm thinking about when we will go again if this doesn't work  But of course it will work this time


I have also had a few of these thoughts , its so hard to plan your life isn't it ,but like you say it really IS gonna work this time   

Shaz , how are you doing hunni ? anything to report  , are you symptom spotting  Thinking of you and sending lots of    

Right i think i'm gonna send out my  vibes for those of you having scans tomorrow right now ( then i know i won't be late for work in the morning , especially as i have the loverly botty bomb half hour too  ) 
So ........... 
Noodle    for your baseline scan tomorrow 
Bezagirl    for your lining scan , hope its thickening well !
Choccycake    for your baseline scan tomorrow 
Sara    for your baseline scan too hunni

It looks like there gonna be a few of you all doing the 2ww right at the same time 









 ​Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello everyone-

I can't believe the weekend is nearly over. It never seems to last very long.

Freespirit- Fantastic news about ET. Will be sending you lots of   on Wednesday.

Noodle- I'm doing ok. Thanks for asking. I won't have another scan now. It's an NHS cycle and for some reason they don't do them after the baseline scan.

Shabba- How are you getting on with your injections? I can only get through them knowing I don't have many left.

Sparkies- How do you find the sniffing? I've only ever done injections.

Sopical- Welcome to the thread. I'm only new here myself and these girls have been great!

Bezagirl, Choccy, Sara & Noodle- Good luck with your scans tomorrow. Sending lots of 

Shaz- Not long now until you test. How are you holding up?

  ​
Speak soon,

Mary


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats Radnorgirl on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's fantastic news.

Sorry I havent been around and today won't be a long post as I am really laid low with this cold and unable to take anything  

I wen to the hopsital yesterday for a blood test. The levels were good so have now started on Oestrodiaol() tablets with the Buserelin. My scan is on the 17th and ET approx 4 days later!!!!  Can you change these details on the list thanks/

Off to lie down again

Love to you all 

FRom a very bunged up and red nosed
Sara
xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sara ,
Sorry to hear your not feeling well hunni   Get plenty of rest , fluids and vitamin c   . Fab news to hear your bloods are good , i'll go update our list now  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * ET Wednesday 7th Feb *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin, Baseline 5th FEB, then onto progynova, then the dredded cyclogest, ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. Next scan Monday 5th Feb Have no idea of ET. *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb 

Choccycake   on buserelin , then progynova and cyclogest. Next scan 5th Fabruary , hopefully et 15th of february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February , baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles   On synarel , waiting for AF to arrange baseline scan

Sopical Waiting for AF to start DR on buseralin 

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl   

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Freespirit - Thanks for updating the list, it's looking good with one BFP on it, lets hope there will be a few more soon      I know what you mean about (.)(.) in the 2ww, it drives you   if they don't hurt you worry if they do hurt you worry because it might be the cyclogest and not pg, totally crazy .  I wish I could be knocked out for the 2ww, will someone do that for me pleassseeee if it gets too much 

Sara - awww sorry you are still feeling poorly   to your cold.  Fantastic that your blood results were good and you can start the next stage.  Look after yourself  

Mary - I might be joining you with et on 13th    Will know more tomorrow.  You are lucky having FET on the NHS.  Can I ask you how you arranged it?  

Choccy - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope your lining is nice and thick  

Noodle - Good luck for yours too.  

Shabba - How are you getting on with stabbing and jabbing?

Hi to everyone else  

We went for a game of pitch and putt this morning which was good fun and then finished the garage door this afternoon  - phew! What have you been up to?

Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

just popped in quickly to see how you all are? Did you all have a good weekend? The problem is it goes so fast 

Good luck to _*Lesley,*_ & _*Choccy,*_ with your scans tomorrow, hope it all goes well xx  

_*Sparkies & Sopical ~*_ Any news of the old  yet? Hope it arrives soon for you both  

_*Shabba ~ *_ Is the stabbing going ok for you sweetie? Have you got a date for your baseline or do you have to wait on af coming first? xx  

_*Freespirit ~*_ How you doing hunni? did you have a good weekend? Do anything nice? xx  

_*Mary*_ & _*Sara*_ Hows the pill popping going? I'm hoping to start that phase tomorrow if all goes well with the baseline  xx  

Phew...... thats it i think  The list is getting longer & longer, I hope i remembered everyone?? Sorry If i missed anyone out! I will chat to you all soon lots of       

Nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I've been away for a little bit, feeling   I think, although i was really excited to be starting again (well you know what i mean  ) it sort of came as abit of a shock when i did the first injection. It was sore, and i had a large red patch appear, i seem to have forgotten what it was like  well about an hour later i started to  poor dp didnt know what to do, it was so unexpected. It lasted about half an hour, then i started to feel ok again.
I suppose you gear yourself up for the jabs, but forget what its really all for, then it hits you like a ton of bricks that you have to go thru all of it again, mood swings, hot flushes, thinking everyone is being horrible to you (and honestly not believing it when you're told its you being over sensitive  ) and of course the 2ww !!!!!!
I didnt have to give myself these jabs last tx, only the stimmin ones (for about 14 days), I had a jab from my GP to d/r me, so only needed two over two months, so it was alot easier.
I hope i stop feeling sorry for myself soon  and get a  head on !!!

Good luck to you all having scans tomorrow   Lesley Noodle and Choccy

My baseline scan is booked for 26th Feb, how long after starting jabs do you think af will take to arrive ??

Sparkies & Sopical hoping af has arrived so you can both get onto the next stage x

Sarah & Mary, i hope your not getting too many side effects for the pills, how many do you take a day ?

Freespirit - I bet you can wait till Wed !!!! Loads of    will be thinking of you, and what a great job you've done of this list, i couldnt keep up !!! Oh, can you please add my baseline scan onto it for me (26th Feb) ta hunni 

Shaz - Hope you are feeling ok and not going  with symptoms x

I think I got everyone, I know what you mean Nikki, you dont want to upset anyone by missing them 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and are not dreading Monday too much.

Take care
Sharon x

P.S - Was trying to make my posts colourful as well as the rest of you, didnt want it to be boring


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Shabba - What are you trying to say - I'm boring    I use lots of smileys instead    I think my af arrived about 4 days after d/r to be honest I can't remember - what am I like it was only 2 weeks ago (I think  )  If you need an af dance just let me know.  I'm sorry you have been feeling so up and down - its only normal sweetie, IF is such an emotionally and physically demanding journey it is ok to feel like the way you are, try to stay positive and huge   to you, look after yourself.  I hope the injections get better.
Love Lesley x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Just a quick post for _*Shabba*_ to say, the old  normally comes between day 7-10 of d/regging, where are you stabbing? Tummy or Thigh? I'm doing mine in my Tummy, but the odd one still hurts a little  but it soon wears off...... Good luck with it all honey xx  

nicky xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning , 
Shabba   , I'm sorry you had such a crappy day hunni , i too got a big red patch wheni did my first stab . My tummy now feels so tender from stabbing for over 30 days i am really glad i have stopped the buseralin . I was given the guideline of AF appearing 7 days after starting stabbing , though in typical fashion when your waiting for her she did arrive 12 days later for me . 

I didnt do a lot over the weekend , clinic , tesco , family ya knows . I did have a walk to our local garden centre yesterday , which was nice . I enjoyed the exercise and the sunshine , and am feeling revved up about our garden and the spring/summertime . I saw a lovely stone Budda what i would like to get , i would also really like a water feature ( i think water is soo relaxing ) but i was told to come back later in the season for those .
Today is my last day at work before the 2ww , tomorrow i plan to get all the housework done , then from Wednesday i'm gonna be in bed for the week , i have a couple of books i want to read , and will catch up with Lorraine kelly Phillip and Fern , Jeramy Kyle , Noel Edmunds and all the other daytime rubbish  

Right , laters lovelies ,

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thank you for the lovely posts of support   its strange, cause although i've been through this before, it all seems new  

I'm looking forward to a pin cushion tummy aswell   couldnt quite pluck up the courage to jab in my thigh

Freesprit - enjoy your last day of 'freedom' tomorrow !! Loads of    for et and 2ww - will be keeping everything crossed for you hun x

I'll be looking out for a special af dance from you all, the fancier the better  

And Lesley, i dont think your boring at all !!!! I just feel that Noodle's posts always look so nice - but its too much hard work adding colour etc so i'm gonna stick with smilies myself   

Take care everyone
Sharon x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a quick post, been for scan this morning, everything is ok lining at 9.5 so that is ok, have another scan next monday, then embies being defrosted and put back Thursday.

Hope everyone else is doing well, my memory has disappeared, keep forgetting peoples names..... even when i've known them for years!!, headaches not so bad now though, but now feel sick after taking the progynova.  Never mind, not too long to go now.

Freespirit - are you going to follow Zita West advice for 2ww?, i'm not sure what to do, I rested last time (was still recovering from ec really).  Am not sure what to do this time though, et for me is on thursday, so will be resting for the weekend, then thought I might go back to work on the monday, I work for myself so can decide.... just don't know what to do for the best.    Any suggestions from you all would be appreciated.

Shabba, hope the injections are getting better, i've got a few bruised bits but they aren't sore, just feels a bit itchy when the stuff goes in.  Af arrived for me 10 days after d/r this time, but 8 days after d/r last time.

Hi to everyone one else, hope you are all getting on ok.

Well better go, 
Take care
Choccy x x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

HI everyone,
So many posts to catch up on... Good to see some of you ladies moving on to scans/et this week, lots of   and sticky vibes to you all, and hope AF turns up soon for those still waiting!! 

Some good news   AF finally arrived yesterday.. cant believe soo happy to see the old witch! Very bad news   phoned hospital to let them know and book baseline and was told the fertility sister has been signed off for a month sick. She's the only one there and it seems consultant cant do things on own, cant believe it. Wont know whats going on until consultants secretary phones me back. If I've been sniffing for for over 2 weeks for nothing I'll go mad     hot flushes, mood swings... ahhhh

Anyway hi to everyone and hope all OK,
gotta go, roast potatoes smell done yum 
sparkies xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Hiya Girls ~ just a quickie from me to say my baseline went well & now I'm on to the pill popping (as well as stabbing still  ), I have my lining scan booked for next Thursday 15th Feb. They did find a cyst again, but its ok cos I get them all the time & it won't effect anything.*_  

_*I will catch up with personals later,*_[/b][/i] _*Oh... Freespirit can you change my dates etc... on the board pls honey? thanks xx *_

_*Lots of love nicky xxx*_


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello peeps , 
Choccycake    way to go hunni , great lining , i'll update the list in a mo  Yes i am most definatly following Zita's bible  with bits from FF thrown infor good measure  I will hardly move for week one , and for week teo i shall do very little , no work , no housework , no cooking , cleaning , washing or ironing - just baby cooking i hope 

Sparkies Great news to hear the  is hear , but not great news to hear the fertility sister is off  FFS isn't there a replacement for her  What are you supposed to do between now and then  I would call them again and ask to speak to someones line manager if you can't get no joy , and if they mess you around i would reccommend you use my key complaining phrase which is 'do you think thats good enough ? ' Don't let em mess you around hunni  You deserve to know what is happening !!

Noodle Fab to hear your scan went well ,and you can now move on to pill popping  

Shaz sending you huge amounts of   

Laters lovelies

Freespirit
x x x

PS ladies if i've got n e of the details on the list wrong , please let me know , i'm trying my best but i'm loopy on drugs to ya knows


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]
*Freespirit  * * ET Wednesday 7th Feb *

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. ET Saturday 10th February *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb 

Choccycake   On buseralin & progynova , Next scan Mon 12th Feb , ET Thurs 15th february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February , baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles   On synarel , AF arrived , baseline scan Friday 9th 

Sopical Waiting for AF to start DR on buseralin 

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl   

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya,
Just a quick question, when i injected tonight i had a stingy nettle sort of raised rash. I havent had it before just wondered of any of you have had it. Was a bit worried.  

Sharon x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone - you have been busy  

Noodle - so pleased all went well with your scan.  Let the fun begin    

Shabba - Huge   lovely, I agree the colourful posts do look great    Funny I couldn't bring myself to inject in my tum when i was stimming, I prefer doing it in my thigh  .  Is your rash round the injection site?

Choccy - Great news re your lining    I know what you mean about the memory loss - mine is terrible.  I too have the same dilemma as you, re going back to work.  I have a wanted to go on a 3 day communication course, starting 4 days post transfer.  I'm not sure what to do.  My gut instinct isn't telling me anything  

Sparkies - Sorry you have had such uncertain news today.  Surely someone has to stand in for the sister?  I would def ring the clinic as Freespirit says.  I so hope something else can be done.  Let us know how you get on.  Really feel for you awful situation  

Freespirit - I'm sending you so much luck and sticky vibes.  Good luck for et tomorrow  

Shaz - How are you doing?

I had my scan today - thanks for all your good wishes.  My lining is 8mm, bit disappointed but they seem to think its ok.  I am now being reunited with my embies (please survive the defrost and wake up safely  ) on Saturday.  Fantastic.  I feel a bit like you did yesterday Shabba really tearful and thinking its all a bit more real now as we get closer to our dream           

Love to you all
Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ello again ,

Shabba , i had this rash appear on a few occasions , i myself think it might happen when you inject a bit too quick ( press the plunger on the needle i mean ) well antway thats what i linked it to , i wouldnt worry about it hunni 

Bezagirl , i think you are doing ok with your lining , apparently my clinic say 8ml is the magic number - though i know we all want it to be as thick as possible - there is still plenty of time for it to grow between now and saturday . Are you of the brazil nuts , milk and pineapple following  thats what i'm doing , also i'm keeping my hot water bottle on my tum when i can to encourage blood flow . I have been really worried bout my lining , it was 9.2 , then a few days later measured at 8.4  the nurses tried their best to reassure me that different scan ladies can get different readings and a ml is only a tiny tiny amount . I understand your concerns though hun , you know in some clinics their magic number isnt even 8ml its below , so we ARE gonna be fine , this WILL work and we WILL be mummies .  
Now repeat after me ladies .......

This will work 
  
We will get a 
  
This will work 
  
We will get a 
  ​Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

And     all round


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Awww Freespirit you are so lovely, I'm so glad I have got to know you and we are going through this together    You are so unbelievably positive its brilliant    I so want this to work for us all.  What time are you having et tomorrow? So much luck and      
Love Lesley x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Aww Bezagirl your making me blush  
Its Wednesday i'm having ET hunni , i have to phone the clinic at 11am tomorrow to see what time i have to be there . The later the better would be good for me really , i know our clinic do the fresh ET's first , followed by the FET's . Our snow babies will be woken up in the morning , and it would be lovely if by the time we get to clinic they had grown a little , so you see why i say the later the better really . That way i will be sure we have to strapping fighters on board   I'll be on and off FF most of tomorrow anyway , between housework and last little bits i want to do before ET day - Gee i am sooooooooooo excited


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit - I am going crazy and loosing my memory big time with all these drugs, can't seem to keep my finger on the pulse    So we await tomorrow then, I can understand your logic re having et later in the day,  I hope they can swing it for you so you can.  

Shabba - Hows your rash now?

Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice ladies - rash has gone down.

Good luck with the phone call and i hope you get a later spot for e/t freespirit xxxxx

Lesley - your lining is great - try not to worry i have high hopes for us all on this thread, what with radnorgirl setting the bar  

Come on ladies, get your orange knickers on and lets get some BFP's !!!!

Love
Sharon x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning , 
It's quiet in here today  Hope your all ok  
My update is we have ET at 2.30pm tomorrow - being scared and excited is such a strange mix of emotions isn't it 
Back later
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Freespirit - That is fantastic news lovely.  Brilliant that you are having it later in the afternoon, just what you wanted to give your embies a little more time to wake up and start dividing.  I know how you feel about being excited and nervous, I feel exactly the same, its only natural as its another hurdle to get through.  Sending your embies wake up wishes  
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

freespirit fantastic news, lots of luck and   vibes for et tomorrow, I'm so excited for you!!

shabba glad rash is gone,with all the lovely symptoms we get we could do with not adding to the list  

Had consultants secretary call me this afternoon and yippee base line scan booked for Friday morning, so something else to start stressing out about now .. just sooo glad cycle wasn't cancelled. It seems there is only the consultant and fertility sister in the department, good old NHS..

Love and best wishes to everyone   Please let 2007 be the miracle year for us all.
sparkies xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

YAY   Sparkies , i'm so glad you got your baseline scan sorted out   -  for Friday


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a quick message to say good luck tomorrow freespirit.

It looks like there will be lots of us on the 2ww together.

Mary


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just popped in to wish freespirit all the best for tomorrow
Hope it all goes well.      
Not much news from me, just feel really sicky all the time which is yukky.
Take care
choccy x x x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Just a quick one GOOD LUCK tomorrow Freespirit    will be thinking about you and thanks for all the support over my 2ww hope I can repay the favour  

Shaz xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Freespirit - Fingers crossed for your ET tomorrow  

I have started with splitting headaches since taking the tablets  
Just getting over my cold after 3 weeks and now headaches!!!

Off to eat tea now

Love to you all

Sara
xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Heyyyyy Freespirit, good luck for today. I hope your little snow babies snuggle tightly. OH no the dreaded 2ww here you come!!!!  I think your comment about addicted to the hope rather than the treatment is definitely right, just never thought of it that way before 

My AF appeared on Mon, i have apt on Fri too for a scan and bloods. I seem to be getting some fierce headaches when i sniff the ole suprecur (don t remember getting those before!) Oh well, all in a good cause! 

Sparkies, looks like we might be riding this rolllercoaster at around the same time! 

Hi To everyone.

Sopical X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi
Just a quickie as at work !!!!
Good luck today freespirit - will be sending you loads of     for your little frostie babies  
Take care
Sharon


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning my dear friends ,
I just wanted to say thankyou so much for all your kind words and good luck wishes 
I'm going to update our list now , as when i get back from clinic i am going straight to bed . I have 2 books to read and a stack of fruit to eat whilst the little   are snuggling in . So i'll probberbly be off line for a few days ( if i can resist the temtation ) because i'll be doing it Zita West style and having a minimum of 3 days bed rest .
If in the meantime anyone wishes to update the list , please do , thats fine . All you have to do is go to the list and click QUOTE , that will bring up the list and you can modify it , its allways a good idea to preview it before you save it 

*Shaz * , darlin remember those    will be watching you , but i can't wait to see your BFP when testing day does come   

*Sopical* , great news that the ol  has arrived  for Friday

*Sara* , sorry to hear you are suffering with the headaches  have you tried 'forehead' it sometimes works for me , also please make sure you are drinking loads of water 

*Choccycake * , sorry to hear you are feeling sicky , i had quite a few sicky days too so can fully sympathise  all i could advise for you is to keep drinking loads 

*Sparkies *  with your basline scan Friday 

*Bezagirl* I will be thinking of you on Saturday , and sending lots of    thoughts your way 

*MG* , i'll be thinking Ill be thinking of you on monday hunni    , but i think i'll be back on line before then 

*Noodle* , i hope your doing ok , and not getting too many side effects 

*Shabba* , i hope your stabbing is going ok hunni

Love hugs and tons of 

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

[quote author=freespirit. ]

*Noodle *  *on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB*

*Bezagirl* *on Synarel, Progynova, prednisolone, Clexane and Cyclogest. ET Saturday 10th February *

*Mg79* *On progynova ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb*

*Sara M * * On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb 

Choccycake   On buseralin & progynova , Next scan Mon 12th Feb , ET Thurs 15th february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February , baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles   On synarel , AF arrived , baseline scan Friday 9th 

Sopical DR on buseralin , Scan and bloods on Friday 9th Feb 

Ladies in waiting (& beyond)

Radnorgirl   

Shaz    Test 12th Feb    

Freespirit       Test date _____   

              ​
[/quote]*


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Freespirit - awww sounds like you have a good plan ahead of you - although will miss you posting.  Good luck on the 2ww, really routing for you  

Sopical - Great news re AF arriving.  Good luck for your scan on Friday

Sara - Sorry your now having headaches, I use tiger balm on my temples to help whenever I have one.  Hope they disappear quick sharp  

Choccy - Sorry your feeling sicky too.  The progonova can do that to you.  Hope it subsides soon  

Sparkies - I am so happy that you can go ahead with your tx - phew   Good luck with your scan Friday  

Shaz - How are you lovely, sending you sticky vibes and          

Shabba - Hope the injections are getting better.  I started my clexane yesterday evening and it really stung   Hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya girls hope you don't mind me joining. Am starting a medicated beginning March and starting to worry.   Anyway hope to get to know you all in these next few weeks xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

hi geogia, welcome to the gang 

thanks for all the lovely posts when i was panicking about tx being cancelled, it's soooo nice to have somewhere to go and rant where people understand xxxx

starting to get headaches in the evenings so will try some of the remedies that have been mentioned to sara, hope yours are improving too sweetie!

you guys are so good at writing messages for each person and makes me feel guilty for not! I'm useless I'm afraid as by time I've scrolled down to remember names I've forgotten what I want to say, i blame the drugs  so I'll just say a BIG hello to all x

love and to all 
sparkies xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

i told you it was the drugs.. it's meant to say at the end of my message

love and best wishes to all

and sara sorry the pink does'nt show up very well!!!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Evening Ladies*_

Sorry i haven't been on for a couple of days, been feeling a bit off colour  Nothing major though, think its just the drugs  (I blame everything on the drugs) 

_*FREESPIRIT ~*_ Sorry hunni for not being here to wish you good luck for your ET, I see it all went well though (fantastic) you take it easy now sweetie, lots of luck for your 2ww  

_*LESLEY ~*_ Hello hunni, hows things going? Not long til you have your snow babies on board!! sorry to hear your clexane jab stung, hope it gets easier xx  

_*HEY SHABBA ~*_ Hows the jabs going hunni? Mine stung a bit at first & I had the rash too so I'm thinking its quite normal xx  

_*SPARKIES ~*_ Sorry hun not been on for the last couple of days, but Ive just looked back on the past few posts to catch up   just wanted to say good luck with your scan on Friday we will be thinking of you xx  

_*SOPICAL ~*_ Good news about AF showing & good luck for your scan on friday hunni xx  

_*SHAZ ~*_ How you doing sweetie? Hows the 2ww going? Not long now  Lots of sticky vibes to you xx  

_*GEORGIA ~ * _  welcome to the FET thread hunni, hope you are ok? when you looking at starting tx then? xx  

_*SARA~ * _  How you doing hun? Hows the pill popping going? Hope not too bad for you.....   xx

_*CHOCCY ~*_ Hello hun, hows things with you? I have been feeling a bit sickie too  When is your next scan? Is it your lining scan next? xx  

Right finally got to the end  I hope I haven't missed anyone?? I will chat to you all soon, take care everyone

Love nicky xx (noodle)


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me joining in here, but my AF came to day - yay! which means ive been able to book my next appointment for 28/02 for my injection. Noodle, i think you are on the other board that ive just started posting on as we are at the same clinic. Whereabouts are you in your cycle?
Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks - there's lots of you on here!!!
Lots of love 
X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Noodle - Awww sorry you've been feeling out of sorts   I hope you feel better soon.  I'm fine thank you lovely, up one minute down the next but nothing unusual    Getting nervous about Sat, I hope my    wake up    

Shaz - How are you, sending you loads of     and your embies snuggling in vibes?

Freespirit - Hope you are enjoying your books, what are you reading?  Sending you loads of sticky vibes    

Georgia - Hi, role on the end of March for you then   

Sparklequeen - Hello, how exciting for you, glad AF is here, your appointment is just around the corner only 2 weeks away    Good luck. 

Sparkies - Isn't this site great for getting loads of tips on all sort of things.  Hope you are ok today    Good luck with your scan tomorrow 

Sopical - Good luck to you too  

Hi to everyone else
Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya ladies,

Hope you are all well. I'm happy to say the injection tonight went a lot better than the others      a bit more bleeding but not a sore, thank god   it should get better from now on.

Lesley, whats clexane ?? I'm i being thick again   You frosties will be fine hun keep thinking    

Noodle, honey, hope you are feeling better, its great to have something to blame everything on isnt it   hair a mess (the drugs !!) moody (the drugs !!) wanting to kill everyone (the drugs!!) at least we have that privilage.

Sparkies, hope the scan goes well, let us know how you get on, will be thinking   for you

Sopical - good luck with the bloods and scan, your on the roller coaster   

Georgia, welcome to the mad house   you'll get loads of advise and help on this thread, its helped me no end. Good luck for March x

Mary hun, not long now, bet you cant wait   for e/t

Yummy choccy, hope your getting all ready for you scan (still love the name, and i still want chocolate everytime i type it    )

freespirit - You better be resting up or else   take care  

Shaz - Hope you are ok, long time no hear, you had better have your feet up aswell xx

Sara - How many pills you on now - are you rattling yet   hope you are ok xx

Ok have i got everyone ?
Gonna just check  
Ok i think i have - if ive missed you i'm sooooo sorrry, there are so many to keep up with  

Take care everyone
Lots of love  
Sharon

P.S - Does anyone know where to get orange pants !!! I want them for the 2ww !!
xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone just a quick post off to work, yesterday I felt PG today I dont oh the rollercoaster of the 2ww  

Have just watched the 1st episode of the 2nd series of Greys anatomy and blubbered through nearly all the 60 mins  

Good luck to all stimming,stabbing,scanning,waiting and all that goes with the joy of Fertility sending   

Shaz xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Hello girls *_

Am I the first to post today? Where are you all  
I do hope you are all ok? & looking forward to the weekend?

_*SHAZ ~*_ How you feeling hunni? Only a few days left to go now.....  

_*FREESPIRIT ~*_ How you doing sweetie? I hope you are ok? xx

_*LESLEY ~*_ Good luck for tomorrow honey, I hope your little frosties wake up nicely  

_*CHOCCY ~*_ Good luck with your scan on Monday, hope it goes well for you. Are you still feeling sickie? I do sometimes  I guess its the drugs 

_*SHABBA ~ *_ Hello hunni bun, hows the stabbing going? Any s/e yet? xx

_*SPARKLES & SOPICAL ~*_ Hey Hunnies, how did your scans go today? Hope they went well xx   xx

_*HI MARY ~*_ Hows everything going? Have you had your lining scan hun? Sorry its hard to keep up  xx

_*GEORGIA ~*_ Hiya hunni, how you doing? xx

_*SARA ~*_ Hello sweetie, you ok? Any news on your ET yet? Or have you said already  xx

Right thats all done  I do hope i haven't missed anyone, I will chat to you all soon, I have nothing really to report, I'm still pill popping & stabbing  feeling a little sickie with the pills but apart from that its all hunkey dorey 

Chat soon, love
nicky xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

hello everyone, very quiet today...

had scan this morning and good news, lining 2.4mm so started popping the old progynova! let the next part of the rollercoaster begin. 
hope all scans, pill popping, stabbing and e/t are ok,     to all 
have a good weekend
love and best wishes
sparkies xxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. Hope you ve all milked the snow situation for all you can!!  All the schools in our area closed because of the two snow flakes we had! Not that I'm complaining dh is a teacher so it meant i had him at home! 

Noodle- your so good at remembering every body. I ll blame that I m new to the board that i don t know everyone yet, but its a long road, so I'm sure i will soon  Hope your ok and soon swap your drug induced sickness to pregnancy morning sickness! 

Sparkies- Excellent news for you. we really are synchronised! I started the prognova tonight too. Are you on 2mg three times a day? I have to go back next fri for another scan and bloods. Do you have  blasts to put back?

Freespirit- hope your feeling really . On the other board I'm on 2 of the 3 girls have just had bfp s with their fet s!!! all good news. I m praying the    is following me onto this board for all of us here too! 

Lesley- good luck for tomorrow. 

Hi Georgia, I hav nt said hello yet, welcome to this very warm, friendly board.

Sorry if i ve missed anyone, but there are so many, and as i said, I'm just getting to know you all. Have a lovely weekend.

Sopical X


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Shaz - The 2ww is just bl**dy awful.  Hang on in there only a few more days to go.    

Sopical - Great about you lining, I am on 2mg 3x per day too.  Lots of luck to you that your lining gets lovely and thick  

Noodle - Hope you are ok  

Shabba - No your not being thick - I am the one usually asking all the questions    Clexane is a blood thinning injection it's supposed to help with implantation as it makes my lining tacky.

We are all set to have our et tomorrow at 1300 - I so hope they wake up.  Thanks again for all your good wishes and positive thoughts.

Hi to everyone else.  Have a good weekend 

Love Lesley x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing but, I am currently waiting for AF ready to start med FET. It will be my first FET and not too sure what to expect.

I have had one cycle of IVF which was successfull without any hitches. Unfortunately I m/c in Dec 06 and getting really eager to start FET cycle now.

Would like to get to know you all.

Sarah x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sarah (and everyone else)
My AF came on Thursday after much waiting (35 days!) so our next appointment is 01/03 when i have an injection followed by more waiting for next AF! Getting good at twiddling my thumbs now! When is your AF due?
Im new too - im sooo glad there are so many other people going through it too!
Lots o love
Sparkle x


----------



## Keltin (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining.

We are starting our first journey of FET.  I start injecting Buserelin on Saturday 17 Feb 07 with my first scan on 6 March 07.  

I need to purchase drugs as yet, anyone got any info on where to get good priced drugs from?

We had ICSI back in 2005 with great success, baby boy, Jack.  We were so lucky first time round and we have 3 frozen embies.

Good luck to everyone else, hope to get to know you all.

Kelly


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Had 3 embyros frozen last year, they were grade two, four cell, day two, we were told they were good looking little ones, sad to say one one survived but it survived 100% (no cell loss) my embi was transfered yesterday and became a 6 cell overnight, and while we were waiting it changed to a 7 cell (amazing stuff!).

I feel a bit of a fool asking this question but does anyone know what it might be doing inside me today/tomorrow, cell division etc?.  I know that by monday it should be implanting (everything crossed) 

All these little twinges are driving me round the bend, I know the drugs are driving my system mad.

Lots of hope, wishes and whatever else it takes to get there to everyone.

Love
Emily


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick me post - sorry no personals need to rest up now  

I had 3 blasts on ice, the first 2 successfully thawed, one had even started to divide before we had them put back in the other looked like a raspberry.  I am so relieved.  I've been told to test in 9 days  

Thank you all so much for your support and wishes.  Good luck to everyone else

Love Lesley x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

OMG there are so many of us on here now, i'll never keep up  

Just a quick one tonight, as i'm really tired. I was at a black tie do last night, and had a few too many champagnes   Well, i thought i'd make the most of it cause i'll be stopping drinking very soon, and well its champagne   you cant say no !!!

Hi to Sarah, Keltin and Emily and welcome to the thread.
I'll be back on tomorrow to post personals, sorry but the couch is calling me  
Take care everyone and have a lovely Sat night.

Sharon   
(i love the little fairy - how cute !!)


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Lesley, must have been posting at the same time  
What fantastic news, i'm over the moon for you.
Now get back to bed and rest, so the little embies can snuggle up warm and cosy.

Sharon xxxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah,Keltin and Emily6 welcome to the thread  

Lesley great news fingers crossed for you  

Free how are you doing    

Noodle Hope you not feeling as sick now  

Shabba Champagne   wish I was with you 

2 Days to go feel very normal had a bad day yesterday completely lost the plot   no signs or symptoms   

Shaz xx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girls hope you dont mind me joining am dr at the mo am having my embie put in on the 28th feb  i start my hrt tabs tomrow , i was just woundering should i be haveing an other scan b4 my et as my clinic said i wont need one ! they said the hrt tabs will thickin my linning up and they dont need to do an other scan any advice would be great ch


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Christina,
This is my first fet, but i will have a baseline scan 26th feb, then start prognova, then another scan 13th Mar to check lining and if all is ok et will be around 16th march.
So i think another scan should be done for you, to get the thickness of the lining, before et. I kow all hopsitals are different, but if you want one, as for it, no harm in asking.

Sharon


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Shaz - Wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing today.  I have everything crossed for you, I so hope it is good news               

Shabba - Love your picture of you all dressed up.  Yumm I looooooooooove champagne.  I hope you have recovered now.  How's it going with you?  

Christina - Hi, I would definitely have another scan to make sure your lining is thick enough, even if it just to set your mind at rest.  Let us know how you get on  

Emily - congratulations on getting your embies back on board.  One of the girls on another thread told me to think of them having sticky feet.  Your embies should be dividing lovely by now and starting to nuzzle in      When do you test?

Kelly - Hi, I get my drugs locally.  Why don't you try doing a search I think there is a link on here to tell you about competitive companies - good luck.

Sarah - welcome, sorry to hear you have had a m/c    Good luck for your tx  

Nicky - How are you

Mary - Good luck with your ET tomorrow, hope it goes well    

Freespirit - I MISS YOU - Hope you are ok and those embies are snuggling in nicely.

Hi to Sparkle and Sopical and anyone else I have missed

As for me I am getting twinges down below,  I'm only 3 day post transfer and already I am going round the bend - HELP.  I guess they will be snuggling in now as they were blasts.  Taking it easy over the next few days then going on a 3 day course on Wednesday.  

        
to us all
Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,
welcome to Christina, Sarah, keltlin, Emily, sparklequeen and anyone else who has joined our friendly gang, sorry to anyone I've missed.

freespirit     hope all's OK!

Shaz all the very best for testing today, hope your dreams come true, keeping everything crossed.

Bezagirl hope those embies are snuggling in well. rest up girlie.

sophical We are definitely synchronised, I'm only on 2mg progynova twice a day at mo plus sniffing synarel twice a day, go up to 3 tablets in a few days. Have lining scan on  Fri 23rd and hopefully e/t on Mon 26th..

sorry to anyone I've missed, soo many of us now   I'm off to acupuncture...

love and best wishes   
sparkies xxx


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a quick update to say ET is scheduled for 12 tomorrow. They had to thaw 5 in the end, but we still have 9 more frosties if it doesn't work this time.

I just hope the actual transfer goes a lot smoother than last time.


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB

Mg79 ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb

Sara M On buseralin and progynova , next scan 17th Feb

Choccycake On buseralin & progynova , Next scan Mon 12th Feb , ET Thurs 15th february

Shabba Started Buseralin on Saturday 3rd February, baseline scan 26th February

Sparkles On synarel Lining scan on Fri 23rd Feb, hopefully ET on Mon 26th

Sopical DR on buseralin , Scan and bloods on Friday 16th Feb

Georgia Waiting to start in March

sparklequeen af arrived start injections 28th Feb

sarah31everhopeful Waiting for AF

Keltin Start Buserelin 17 Feb, first scan 6 March

christinahagan ET 28th Feb

*Ladies in waiting (& beyond)*

Radnorgirl   

Shaz     Test 12th Feb 

Freespirit    Test date _____ 

Bezagirl    Test 19th Feb 

emily6    Test date _____ 

    ​


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

I know it's not as good as Freespirits list, but I thought it needed updating while she's keeping those embryos nice and cozy.


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Mary - You have done a grand job with the list 
L x


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for doing list Mary, its a fab job.  And just to make everyone feel more positive, I was told by clinic last week that the success rate for frozen pregnancy has gone way up in the last 6 months over the uk, mostly due to only good embies been frozen, so the way I look at it is if your little one has made it back home where it belongs its past the worst.  I hope this helps.

I think I may have completely lost the plot this time round as I have started wearing a long thermal vest to keep my little one snug .

Love and best wishes to all,

Emilyx (testing 23rd)


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say hello really, and fingers crossed for everyone on 2ww, and those waiting or just started.  I'm no good at personals so apologies now x 
Had last scan today - lining 11.5 which is fine, no more needles!!!! just on the progynova and cyclogest now.  Am getting a bit nervous as don't know what time we have to be at the clinic yet - the embryologist will ring me on weds to discuss defrosting (i think), then will ring thursday morning to let us know if any have defrosted and what time to go in.  Am really nervous that we won't have any to put back as we only have 2 to start with, even though have been told they are both grade 1, one is 3 cell and one is 2 cell.
Feel a bit worried now especially as mg needed to defrost 5 embies - we've only got 2 to start with.
Oh well will have to wait and see (more waiting and haven't even started 2ww yet)!!!.
Well better go, best of luck to everyone.
Take care
Choccy x x  x


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 

Emily - Wow thanks for that info - reassurance is really what I need right now.  Lets hope we are all heading for a bfp   Keep     How are you feeling, any symptoms?

Choccy - I understand where you are coming from as we had 3 frosties, 2 of them defrosted really well and so now have one left.  I'm sure yours will be fine.  Try to stay  .  I was told by the embryologist that embies frozen at the fewer celled stage are more likely to defrost without any complications as there are is less water in them.  Hope that makes sense.  Stay strong  

Love Lesley x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

We only have 2 frosties left to defrost as well, bit worried as our clinic defrosts in the morning of e/t not the day before. As the clinic is a few hours drive away we wont know if they are successful until we get there!!! more to worry about  

The list update is great, nice to see where everyone is at, it's growing   

love and   to all
sparkies xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

*Evening My Luvvies*

Sorry I haven't been around for a couple of days, been feeling a bit cr*p to say the least, but hey have I missed lots on here or what ??  
I turn my back for 5 minutes & there's lots more people to remember now  

***** WELCOME ******** ~ Keltin, Sarah31, Christina & Emily6 ~ Hope everything goes well with all your cycle's. I will have a read back & catch up with where you are all at  

*LESLEY ~* Hello Hunni bun, hows the 2ww going? Hope its not driving you too mad  I have been feeling rough, so I'm sorry for not being here for a few days xx

*SHABBA ~ Hiya sweetie, hows the stabbing going? Any s/e yet? Mine have been boomin awful  The sickie feeling is the worst! I think it could well be a combination of the progynova too..... xx

CHOCCY ~ Wow hunni great news on your lining scan, good luck for the transfer xx  

FREESPIRIT ~ Hope your ok hunni, MISS YOU LOTS  

A big hello to everyone else, hope your all ok, will catch up with you all properly some other time
love nicky(noodle) xxxxxx      *


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi girlls thanks for advice over my scans , i phoned the hospital and there answer was that the prognova will thicken my utaras up and i dont need a scan to check it ! what do u think? am a bit confused by it all . they said all hospitals do it different .  ch


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Christina- I haven't had any scans since the baseline scan. I was a bit worried about it since everyone on this thread seems to have so many, but I guess every clinic is different.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

HI everyone 

Just a quick post sadly for us a BFN again   we are doing ok have an Appt with the specialist on the 14 March to see where we go from here.

Thank you to everyone for the great support would be lost without this site and special thanks to all who PM me  

Good luck with all your TX will be keeping a close eye on everyone  

Shaz xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Shaz

Just wanted to say how sorry i am for you. I did wonder how you were getting on. You sound like you are being strong, and just want the time to pass to carry on and have another go. An inspitration to us all.
Lots of ove
Sparkles x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaz- I'm so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi eveyone

Shaz - So very sorry, words are never enough  

Mary - Good luck for ET today, how are you feeling?

Nikki   Hope you are feeling better.

Hi to everyone else 

Love Lesley


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you?

I'm on my first FET 2ww with 2 super embryos, 4-cell + 7-cell, transferred 7/2 (2 out of 3 survived with no cell loss, yay!) and my test date is 21/2.

I am feeling NOTHING so far, not even the slightest twinge. Is that normal? 

 and     to everyone


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi  Nibbles- The wait is awful isn't it. There are a few of us in the 2ww so you're in good company.

ET went well. We have two 4 cell embryos on board. We got to see them before they put them in this time.

It still took a bit of time for them to go back in, but it was a lot better than last time.  Going to get some rest now and try to convince them to stick around.

The embryologist did say there was some fragmenting, but we shouldn't worry about it. What does this mean?  I am doing a search now to try to calm  my worries.

Mary


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

mg79 said:


> Noodle on Buserilin and progynova , lining scan 15th Feb , ET around 19th FEB
> 
> Mg79 ET is scheduled for the 13th Feb
> 
> ...


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

ladies ,

Wow this thread has moved quite a bit in the last week 

First off i must say shaz  i am so so sorry to hear of your result  i know there arnt any words i can say to make it easier , so i'm just gonna send love and strength out to you and your DH  

MG  Sweetheart you have done a fab job on the list  ( its not easy is it  ) Thanks for keeping us updated , i've ammended my terst date and added Nibbles too . Sending you huuuuuuuuuuuuge amounts of    for your transfer which has hopefully gone really smoothly , you rest up now , ya hear me  

Noodle  You get your embies back on my birthday hun , thats gotta be a good omen  I hope your doing ok with the drugs 

Choccycake , noy long till you are reunited with your embies , will be sening you    too !

Shabba , Sparkles and sopical , i hope you arent getting too many DR headaches   ^reiki ^

  to all the newcomers Borgia , Sparklequeen Sarah31 , Keltin and christina 

Bezagirl , Nibbles and Emily , my loony 2ww buddies  I hope your all taking it easy    

Bezagirl , please refresh me , how old were your embies when they returned ? I know you had ET after me , but you are able to test before me 

Well as for me ............. We had to defrost 11 frosties  which i was really suprised about to say the least , but we wanted to defrost untill we got them to survive at 100% . We ended up with a 6 and a 7 cell . By the time we got to transfer the 7 cell had grown ( bless it ) to a 9 cell  i was over the moon at this - never had one so big ( they we 3 days old BTW ) Transfer went smoothly , thought i did have a sudden attack of  as i got into position on the theatre table  This time we were able to watch on screen whilst the embies went back , which was amazing ( and made me  more  ) Anyway i have been resting in bed since transfer doing absoloutly nothing , just lots of tv and books . Today is my first day 'up' but i shall be returning there later 

Love n hugs

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home, Ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84617.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

